# Dish/Blockbuster announcement coming Friday



## FTA Michael

As reported on Todd Spangler's Multichannel News blog, Dish Network CEO Joe Clayton and Blockbuster president Michael Kelly will host a press conference at San Francisco's Clift Hotel this Friday. The event is titled "A Stream Come True". Hmm.

Go read it! http://www.multichannel.com/blog/BIT_RATE/32715-Dish_Blockbuster_A_Stream_Come_True_.php


----------



## 356B

I think the recent Netflix debacle (dumping the DVD side) plays into what's going on with Dish and Blockbuster. Streaming is said to be the future, DVD's will go the way of VHS. EHD's will become the masses new library......or so it seems.
...time marches on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It would be great to see Dish do something with the Blockbuster purchase, and at the same time I (like so many others) am suddenly considering alternatives to Netflix and Quckstep (sic.)


----------



## sigma1914

356B said:


> I think the recent Netflix debacle (dumping the DVD side) plays into what's going on with Dish and Blockbuster. Streaming is said to be the future, DVD's will go the way of VHS. EHD's will become the masses new library......or so it seems.
> ...time marches on.


Two things. 1 Netflix didn't dump the DVD side, they divided the streaming & disc services. 2 It's a damn shame streaming is the future since it results in lower audio and picture quality that can't be matched on discs. Also, our national internet infrastructure is so pathetic that we can't handle good streaming.


----------



## gpollock87

i hope we will be able to stream with our receivers


----------



## Paul Secic

sigma1914 said:


> Two things. 1 Netflix didn't dump the DVD side, they divided the streaming & disc services. 2 It's a damn shame streaming is the future since it results in lower audio and picture quality that can't be matched on discs. Also, our national internet infrastructure is so pathetic that we can't handle good streaming.


Target in my area has hundreds of DVDS on the shelves. But I agree streaming is bad.


----------



## TBoneit

sigma1914 said:


> Two things. 1 Netflix didn't dump the DVD side, they divided the streaming & disc services. 2 It's a damn shame streaming is the future since it results in lower audio and picture quality that can't be matched on discs. Also, our national internet infrastructure is so pathetic that we can't handle good streaming.


Well my experience with streaming from Netflix is that it looks very good. I'd also say that what I've watched was HD and looked as good as the Original broadcasts did but without the censored channel bugs.


----------



## sigma1914

TBoneit said:


> Well my experience with streaming from Netflix is that it looks very good. I'd also say that what I've watched was HD and looked as good as the Original broadcasts did but without the censored channel bugs.


I didn't say it wasn't good. However, a BluRay will look and sound better. For example, the movie _The Thin Red Line_ was on Netflix streaming and it was really good. The BR version was phenomenal and considered reference quality...it blows away the streaming version.


----------



## Inkosaurus

I have to agree with Sigma1914, streaming isnt bad but when you want top notch quality you cant beat a physical disc.
And with decent DSL infrastructures only being available with in city limits streaming isnt an option for a good chunk of the populate whos only alternative for "ok" internet is internet via satellite which isnt that "ok" at all.


----------



## 356B

sigma1914 said:


> Two things. 1 Netflix didn't dump the DVD side, they divided the streaming & disc services. 2 It's a damn shame streaming is the future since it results in lower audio and picture quality that can't be matched on discs. Also, our national internet infrastructure is so pathetic that we can't handle good streaming.


You are sort of right about the DVD thing...at least at the moment...Netfix has not sold the DVD part yet, looks like it's in the mix though.

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I like streaming as an option... not as a replacement for anything.

I also hope physical media never goes away.

The first time your internet is down or their streaming server is down or they corrupt your account permissions or any number of things... and you can't watch a movie... when I can pull out a Blu-ray and watch... Also, the idea of all your movies being on hard drives.. I've lost count of the number of people just on this forum who have lost movies (including myself) from their DVR or hard drive when it crashed... but again my Blu-rays and DVDs are still right there on the shelf.

Now... I can see DVD/Blu-ray being replaced by something else... maybe even cheap (some day) SDROM... but not going away.

I'm curious to see what Dish/Blockbuster will roll out here. Part of me thinks it would be very smart to tie their streaming along with Dish so that each business helps the other.

Also nice would be if we could stream to our existing Dish DVRs... though I don't know if all of them would be capable of doing that.


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## fpembleton

With upscaling capability on my Blu Ray with wi-fi, the picture quality of streaming appears to be as clean or cleaner than a DVD. Just my opinion. The unfortunate dilemna is that after years of grooming viewers to using the internet for video streaming, the ISPs come up with this usage capping. Put the latter aside, VOD via a Blue Ray is convenient and very suitable quality to addict me.


----------



## tampa8

Stewart Vernon said:


> I like streaming as an option... not as a replacement for anything.
> 
> I also hope physical media never goes away.
> 
> The first time your internet is down or their streaming server is down or they corrupt your account permissions or any number of things... and you can't watch a movie... when I can pull out a Blu-ray and watch... Also, the idea of all your movies being on hard drives.. I've lost count of the number of people just on this forum who have lost movies (including myself) from their DVR or hard drive when it crashed... but again my Blu-rays and DVDs are still right there on the shelf.
> 
> Now... I can see DVD/Blu-ray being replaced by something else... maybe even cheap (some day) SDROM... but not going away.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Dish/Blockbuster will roll out here. Part of me thinks it would be very smart to tie their streaming along with Dish so that each business helps the other.
> 
> Also nice would be if we could stream to our existing Dish DVRs... though I don't know if all of them would be capable of doing that.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dave

Lets just hope they are price competitive with netflix streaming. $ 8 month for unlimited streaming is hard to beat. It Dish makes it like there PPV, I can say it won't happen in my household. I can go to redbox for $ 1 a pop anytime.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dave said:


> Lets just hope they are price competitive with netflix streaming. $ 8 month for unlimited streaming is hard to beat. It Dish makes it like there PPV, I can say it won't happen in my household. I can go to redbox for $ 1 a pop anytime.


Agree with one caveat... I think it should be $5 or less IF you are a Dish subscriber. Give a bone to Dish subscribers to entice new customers to try Dish and for existing customers to try their streaming.


----------



## vahighland

Stewart Vernon said:


> Agree with one caveat... I think it should be $5 or less IF you are a Dish subscriber. Give a bone to Dish subscribers to entice new customers to try Dish and for existing customers to try their streaming.


And it should be even less for 922 owners who are paying $5 more.


----------



## olguy

I recently canceled Netflix by mail and for the same price I'm with Blockbuster by mail. I like it better. For 1 you can take a DVD you get via mail and then trade it for a DVD in a store. Then return that to the store and your next DVD is sent. And the times I have done that by the time I get home I have an email telling me the DVD has shipped. I received one yesterday and almost as the postman was driving off I got an email offering to let me keep it if I like it for $4.95. A blu-ray too. Anyway, I'm looking forward to the Friday announcement. Even if the streaming is the same cost as Netflix it will be very tempting. Depending on how many devices I can stream on.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I find it interesting that they're making the annoucement in Netflix's backyard (SF---Los Gatos). It will be interesting to see how the annoucement plays out, will they be offering streaming to Dish customers or will this be a full fledge service going to iOS, PC, gaming machines, Roku, Boxee, etc.


----------



## Jhon69

I can already stream movies from my 722k,did it yesterday through TV Shows/Networks/Starz.Watched The Runaways,it started in HD,switched to SD.
Did not start immediately it had to build up content.I have AT&T DSL Elite 6MB down,764K up.

On the other hand since Starz access is leaving Netflix,it would be good if they went with BlockBuster and Dish Network since I heard that the Disney movies will premiere on Starz.

Looks like after my 1 year of Free Starz,I will subscribe.


I also have NetFlix and have no problems streaming in HD.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> I like streaming as an option... not as a replacement for anything.
> 
> I also hope physical media never goes away.
> 
> The first time your internet is down or their streaming server is down or they corrupt your account permissions or any number of things... and you can't watch a movie... when I can pull out a Blu-ray and watch... Also, the idea of all your movies being on hard drives.. I've lost count of the number of people just on this forum who have lost movies (including myself) from their DVR or hard drive when it crashed... but again my Blu-rays and DVDs are still right there on the shelf.
> 
> Now... I can see DVD/Blu-ray being replaced by something else... maybe even cheap (some day) SDROM... but not going away.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Dish/Blockbuster will roll out here. Part of me thinks it would be very smart to tie their streaming along with Dish so that each business helps the other.
> 
> Also nice would be if we could stream to our existing Dish DVRs... though I don't know if all of them would be capable of doing that.


I believe it will be a long while before we see anything beat the 1080p/24 from BluRay.


----------



## Dave

Next question would be if they (Dish) has already wrote the download program to be able to do this with there Dish Receivers. Or will we need a separate box to do this? This may be a case of the Logitec Google box being needed to do the streaming.


----------



## olguy

A couple of my devices currently have the Blockbuster on demand app. Seems like an update could add streaming.


----------



## RASCAL01

356B said:


> You are sort of right about the DVD thing...at least at the moment...Netfix has not sold the DVD part yet, looks like it's in the mix though.
> 
> http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/


Netflix DVD is now under Quickster, seperate from Netflix streaming.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jhon69 said:


> I can already stream movies from my 722k,did it yesterday through TV Shows/Networks/Starz.Watched The Runaways,it started in HD,switched to SD.
> Did not start immediately it had to build up content.I have AT&T DSL Elite 6MB down,764K up.


Semantics... but it really isn't streaming in the way most people think of it.

It sort of is and sort of isn't... Technically speaking it probably meets the definition of streaming... but it isn't as clean and you can't start watching as soon as most are used to with a service like Netflix...

The big thing, to me, with Dish is their slow download times. I have an 18Mbps connection but never get anywhere near that. When I used to have 6Mbps, I never saw more than 2 via Dish downloads... I know it is faster now, but nowhere near my capacity.


----------



## TBoneit

sum_random_dork said:


> I find it interesting that they're making the annoucement in Netflix's backyard (SF---Los Gatos). It will be interesting to see how the annoucement plays out, will they be offering streaming to Dish customers or will this be a full fledge service going to iOS, PC, gaming machines, Roku, Boxee, etc.


My Western Digital Media Player does BlockBuster, Never used it yet. I'm hoping Dish doesn't break it and makes it worth doing.


----------



## biz

I've been wondering if my blu ray player which has Netflix (and MLB, and other options) could get BB with a software upgrade?


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Semantics... but it really isn't streaming in the way most people think of it.
> 
> It sort of is and sort of isn't... Technically speaking it probably meets the definition of streaming... but it isn't as clean and you can't start watching as soon as most are used to with a service like Netflix...
> 
> The big thing, to me, with Dish is their slow download times. I have an 18Mbps connection but never get anywhere near that. When I used to have 6Mbps, I never saw more than 2 via Dish downloads... I know it is faster now, but nowhere near my capacity.


Yea my problem is my speeds are already the highest I can get in my area,hopefully Dish Network will be able to get the speeds up on their wireless network.


----------



## Jhon69

vahighland said:


> And it should be even less for 922 owners who are paying $5 more.


I thought the $6. DVR fee for the 922 was $10.,which would make it $4.?


----------



## Jhon69

olguy said:


> A couple of my devices currently have the Blockbuster on demand app. Seems like an update could add streaming.


Yea my new HDTV has it.


----------



## karrank%

biz said:


> I've been wondering if my blu ray player which has Netflix (and MLB, and other options) could get BB with a software upgrade?


My Costco Vizio's last s/w update this summer installed BB.

We'll see if this has any relation to the Dish announcement. I have my doubts.

MLB net without the alternate feed has disappoint.


----------



## vahighland

Jhon69 said:


> I thought the $6. DVR fee for the 922 was $10.,which would make it $4.?


Yup, you're right. I was thinking that 722 owners were paying $5, but they are indeed paying $6/month.


----------



## dmspen

On Facebook last night there was a HomeTheaterReview post that said DISH/Blockbuster would offer streaming as we expected. However, it also said that some streaming would be available in 1080p!
http://www.hdtvetc.com/downloads-st...treaming-service-to-include-1080p-content.php


----------



## RasputinAXP

What a lousy stream.


----------



## cj9788

http://www.dishnetwork.com/blockbus...B_TXT_WALL_0611_PostEvaluation&WT.mc_ev=click

DISH Network is proud to introduce Blockbuster Movie Pass, exclusively for DISH subscribers. Available on 10/1, with Blockbuster Movie Pass you can get thousands of titles streamed to your TV and computer and over 100,000 movies, TV shows, and games by mail. Go to http://bit.ly/ruo7bA to learn more!


----------



## ATARI

It sure would be a major coup if Blockbuster ended up getting the Starz streaming contract.


----------



## joetekcor

Has anyone mentioned which receivers will work with the streaming feature? If I have to pay to upgrade to the latest receivers in order to make use of this it isn't going to do me much good. Now if blockbuster will branch out to other devices, such as Roku or iPad, then they might have a winner!


----------



## cj9788

The Blockbuster Movie Pass sounds very enticing, It will include 20 new channels and streaming to tv or pc. Big question is how much will it cost?


----------



## Chris Blount

Here's a bit more from Techcrunch with pricing info:

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/23/bl...dish-networks-answer-to-netflix-and-qwikster/


----------



## sigma1914

> The service will launch October 1. Existing Dish subscribers can sign up for the package for an additional $10 a month. New customers who sign up for Dish's America's Top 200 package for $39.99 a month get access to the service for a year.


Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20...buster-movie-pass-media-bundle/#ixzz1YnlltFjw


----------



## mdavej

For $10 you get the 20 Dish Platinum channels plus BB one-at-time discs by mail with in-store exchange and 5,000 streaming titles to TV and more streaming titles to PC. So when you sub to Dish Platinum, they're essentially throwing in BB lowest sub plan for free. Not a bad deal for Dish subs.


----------



## tsmacro

cj9788 said:


> The Blockbuster Movie Pass sounds very enticing, It will include 20 new channels and streaming to tv or pc. Big question is how much will it cost?


From the press release:

Beginning Oct. 1, 2011, Blockbuster Movie Pass is available for DISH Network customers, starting at $10 per month, combining the best of TV with the best of movies and games. It features a pay TV industry first: a subscription streaming movie service bundle available on the TV or PC. This programming package is unmatched by any other cable, satellite, telco or online streaming movie service.

Blockbuster Movie Pass includes the following:

Mail It! - More than 100,000 DVD movies, TV shows and games available by mail. No additional charge for high definition Blu-ray™ movies. One, two or three disc plans available. Queue management made conveniently from a link at www.dish.com.
Stream it! - Stream more than 3,000 movies to the TV. Stream more than 4,000 movies to the PC. Watch hundreds of on-demand TV shows.
Play it! - More than 3,000 video games by mail for XBOX®, XBOX 360®, Playstation2™, Playstation3™, and Nintendo Wii™.
Exchange it! - Unlimited exchanges of DVDs and video games at participating Blockbuster stores.
Watch it! - More than 20 premium entertainment movie channels from studios like MGM, Epix, Sony Movie Channel, PixL and more.


----------



## cj9788

Awesome Chris thanks, 10 bucks a month sounds reasonable. I presume I will need to get some sort of sling set up to watch on my PC.


----------



## Chris Blount

Here is the full press release:

http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=607878


----------



## sigma1914

Blockbuster's 1-disc at a time plan was already $10/month. I guess now current Dish subs get the 1-disc plan and Dish Platinum for $10/month. New subs get it free for a year. Not a big deal, IMO. They could've offered more.


----------



## Lucavex

I think that's a heck of a deal.

For ten bucks a month, I get DISH Platinum, AND I get a one-out at a time service that includes no additional charge for Blu-Ray AND games?

[Billy Mays]BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE.[/Billy Mays]

I also get access to a streaming service that already has 3,000 titles? 3,000 titles for a streaming startup isn't bad at all, and I'm sure they'll be beefing that up SUPER FAST.

What is this and how do I replace my blood with it?

Dish is freaking genius in doing this, and it's only going to get better. Of course I know there's going to be nit-pickers and naysayers. There always is, but this is awesome, and nothing changes that.


----------



## koji68

I already use Blockbuster by mail. I hope that account can be transferred so I don't lose my queue. 

They are saying watch on TV or PC but nothing on mobile devices. Hopefully those will be added soon.


----------



## scorpion43

as soon as they come out with a mobile device app like netflix's ,i am cancelling my netflix account


----------



## Paul Secic

tsmacro said:


> From the press release:
> 
> Beginning Oct. 1, 2011, Blockbuster Movie Pass is available for DISH Network customers, starting at $10 per month, combining the best of TV with the best of movies and games. It features a pay TV industry first: a subscription streaming movie service bundle available on the TV or PC. This programming package is unmatched by any other cable, satellite, telco or online streaming movie service.
> 
> Blockbuster Movie Pass includes the following:
> 
> Mail It! - More than 100,000 DVD movies, TV shows and games available by mail. No additional charge for high definition Blu-ray™ movies. One, two or three disc plans available. Queue management made conveniently from a link at www.dish.com.
> Stream it! - Stream more than 3,000 movies to the TV. Stream more than 4,000 movies to the PC. Watch hundreds of on-demand TV shows.
> Play it! - More than 3,000 video games by mail for XBOX®, XBOX 360®, Playstation2™, Playstation3™, and Nintendo Wii™.
> Exchange it! - Unlimited exchanges of DVDs and video games at participating Blockbuster stores.
> Watch it! - More than 20 premium entertainment movie channels from studios like MGM, Epix, Sony Movie Channel, PixL and more.


So all I need is Platiimum to get this?


----------



## olguy

Paul Secic said:


> So all I need is Platiimum to get this?


That's how I read it. I have Platinum now so I guess I'm set. I'll cancel my BB 1 out at a time I now have. Pretty good deal for me. 2 things I currently pay $20 for will only cost $10 plus some streaming thrown in. I like it.


----------



## phrelin

Ok, I've read and reread and done a "find" on every web page linked here. I'm on Dish Online. I cannot find anything about Platinum. What am I missing?


----------



## jjlawyer

How does the BB through dish differ from dishonline or dish remote access?


----------



## fudpucker

So, 3000 movies offered to stream to TV. Netflix has about 75% more than that on offer.


----------



## mdavej

fudpucker said:


> So, 3000 movies offered to stream to TV. Netflix has about 75% more than that on offer.


Yeah, but you have to start somewhere. And most of Netflix streaming library is crap, so there's definitely a quality versus quantity component to this. I'll reserve judgement until I see what those 3000 titles are. My guess is the library will grow substantially in the near future through possible acquisitions like Hulu. They're definitely not in the same ballpark as Netflix streaming yet, but could really give Qwikster a run for their money.


----------



## tampa8

sigma1914 said:


> Blockbuster's 1-disc at a time plan was already $10/month. I guess now current Dish subs get the 1-disc plan and Dish Platinum for $10/month. New subs get it free for a year. Not a big deal, IMO. They could've offered more.


Seriously? Or are you just trying to find something wrong here. Platinum is presently $10. Judging from posts (More on the other site) and my own opinion one of the best packages.

Now, for the same $10 bucks I also get to rent a Blue Ray Disc (or DVD or game) a month, and get streaming movies. I can do this online or from my receiver. I can rent more a month for a slight increase in cost that month.

And you also have to take into account I believe there will be some who will drop a movie channel and actually end up possibly paying less or about the same. I will keep HBO because it has so much more than movies, but Showtime is gone.


----------



## olguy

phrelin said:


> Ok, I've read and reread and done a "find" on every web page linked here. I'm on Dish Online. I cannot find anything about Platinum. What am I missing?


There may be some guessing, hoping and speculating going on based on the list of channels that you get with the BB/Dish movie deal that are currently in Platinum. Plus the other site has a thread in which more than one person said it. And supposedly some questions were forwarded to Dish in this regard. Hopefully the DIRT folks here can provide some answers.


----------



## Blankman2k5

Seems to be a pretty cool deal for Dish subscribers...


----------



## Jon W

Hopefully they will come out with pricing info soon for the 2 disc at a time plan. My wife and I each have our own DVD Queue from Netflix and it works fairly well. No charge for bu-ray and games sounds great. We just pulled the plug on the Netflix streaming and will drop them all together if the price is right for BB


----------



## phrelin

olguy said:


> There may be some guessing, hoping and speculating going on based on the list of channels that you get with the BB/Dish movie deal that are currently in Platinum. Plus the other site has a thread in which more than one person said it. And supposedly some questions were forwarded to Dish in this regard. Hopefully the DIRT folks here can provide some answers.


Thanks. I was beginning to think I couldn't find the obvious.



fudpucker said:


> So, 3000 movies offered to stream to TV. Netflix has about 75% more than that on offer.


Since Dish Online offers "More than 4,000 Movies" and "Over 15,000 Episodes" I'm assuming that while there might be some duplication there will also be some gain from that 3,000.

What I really hate is a Friday afternoon "news event" without any explanation available for existing customers. I have to wonder how well the CSR's are trained or are a bunch of Dish CSR's in the Far East somewhere going to get bombarded with potential new customers without being able to "'splain it to Lucy."

And I cannot figure out the new Facebook either.


----------



## rasheed

Great job Dish!

I am a Dish Platinum person -- please do this automatically.

Please re-open any of the four stores near us that you closed.

Regards,
Rasheed


----------



## VDP07

Don't know if it's been posted but here's a link to the podcast of the press conference.

http://www.ustream.tv/dishnetwork


----------



## sigma1914

tampa8 said:


> Seriously? Or are you just trying to find something wrong here. Platinum is presently $10. Judging from posts (More on the other site) and my own opinion one of the best packages.
> 
> Now, for the same $10 bucks I also get to rent a Blue Ray Disc (or DVD or game) a month, and get streaming movies. I can do this online or from my receiver. I can rent more a month for a slight increase in cost that month.
> 
> And you also have to take into account I believe there will be some who will drop a movie channel and actually end up possibly paying less or about the same. I will keep HBO because it has so much more than movies, but Showtime is gone.


It's not some groundbreaking deal, IMO, I'm sorry. It's a very good perk, yes. I just expected something to really bury Netflix.


----------



## slickshoes

How is this NOT burying Netflix? They are already all f'd up with subs leaving in droves over the price hikes. Here's a list of advantages over netflix -

- Integrated streaming to your dish box (no extra hardware needed) 

- Unlimited disc movies (blu ray) AND games for less than qwikster

- Ability to exchange said movies and games at a store and walk out with another=more movies per month

- Starz newer release streaming movies

- Discs 28 days earlier than qwickster


----------



## sigma1914

slickshoes said:


> How is this NOT burying Netflix? They are already all f'd up with subs leaving in droves over the price hikes. Here's a list of advantages over netflix -





> - Integrated streaming to your dish box (no extra hardware needed)


What about non Dish subs? Which boxes?


> - Unlimited disc movies (blu ray) AND games for less than qwikster


Netflix's current 1 disc plan without streaming is $9.99 for BR and Qwikster will be adding games. So, they're equal.


> - Ability to exchange said movies and games at a store and walk out with another=more movies per month


Great, if there's a store nearby.


> - Starz newer release streaming movies


Just like Netflix.


> - Discs 28 days earlier than qwickster


Not all, it varies.


----------



## rtk

sigma1914 said:


> Netflix's current 1 disc plan without streaming is $9.99 for BR and Qwikster will be adding games. So, they're equal.


What sort of fuzzy math and wrong information are you spreading? 
Netflix no longer does discs, streaming service only = 7.99
Qwickster 1 disc at a time + Blu-ray = 9.99*

Netflix+Qwikster (7.99+9.99) = 18.00 * (possibly higher with games)
Dish Blockbuster Movie Pass = 10.00

I'm not comparing specific content to subscribers or stating that BBMP is the better option however based upon pricing they are far from equal. The obvious downside to BBMP is that its only available to Dish subs, but it seems pretty obvious they will be offering this on its own at a later date with pricing yet to be determined.

Disclosure: We have both Blockbuster and Netflix


----------



## sigma1914

rtk said:


> What sort of fuzzy math and wrong information are you spreading?
> Netflix no longer does discs, streaming service only = 7.99
> Qwickster 1 disc at a time + Blu-ray = 9.99*
> 
> Netflix+Qwikster (7.99+9.99) = 18.00 * (possibly higher with games)
> Dish Blockbuster Movie Pass = 10.00
> ...


Technically, you're giving wrong information. Qwikster HAS NOT started yet, and NF still does discs. My information is still correct until they split.


----------



## rtk

sigma1914 said:


> Technically, you're giving wrong information. Qwikster HAS NOT started yet, and NF still does discs. My information is still correct until they split.


Your own words and bad math speak for themselves. The new Netflix/Quikster pricing structure is a done deal and the combined services are *going to be more*, nearly double the price of the initial offering of BBMP. Your comments above as quoted were flawed, accept it and move on. As I stated, the unknown is if content with one service will be signficantly better.


----------



## sigma1914

rtk said:


> Your own words and bad math speak for themselves. The new Netflix/Quikster pricing structure is a done deal and the combined services are *going to be more*, nearly double the price of the initial offering of BBMP. Your comments above as quoted were flawed, accept it and move on. As I stated, the unknown is if content with one service will be signficantly better.


I never included streaming in my comment. See below...

slickshoes: - Unlimited disc movies (blu ray) AND games for less than qwikster

sigma1914: Netflix's current 1 disc plan without streaming is $9.99 for BR and Qwikster will be adding games. So, they're equal.

It's unfair to include streaming at this point.


----------



## VDP07

There was some discussion earlier as to exactly which channels would be included. Below is a list of the channels included with the service:

Channels include: Encore Suspense SD, Hallmark Movie Channel (SD & HD), Starz Cinema SD, World Fishing Network SD, HD Theater, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MAVTV HD, Crime & Investigation HD, LOGO HD, MoviePlex SD, IndiePlex HD, ShortsHD, Centric HD, RetroPlex HD, EPIX 1 HD & EPIX 2 HD, MGM HD, Sony Movie Channel HD, PixL HD, Sundance SD, and Palladia HD.


----------



## sigma1914

VDP07 said:


> Below is a list of the channels included with the service:
> 
> Channels include: Encore Suspense SD, Hallmark Movie Channel (SD & HD), Starz Cinema SD, World Fishing Network SD, HD Theater, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MAVTV HD, Crime & Investigation HD, LOGO HD, MoviePlex SD, IndiePlex HD, ShortsHD, Centric HD, RetroPlex HD, EPIX 1 HD & EPIX 2 HD, MGM HD, Sony Movie Channel HD, PixL HD, Sundance SD, and Palladia HD.


That's a great deal for Dish subs. I just hope the service will be a good value for non Dish subs.


----------



## VDP07

Zero info yet on the standalone version or it's pricing. I agree this is a very nice addition by DISH for both new and existing customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm curious to see what the deal will be for existing customers. The press release seems to only cover new customer deals.


----------



## HobbyTalk

sigma1914 said:


> I never included streaming in my comment. See below...
> 
> slickshoes: - Unlimited disc movies (blu ray) AND games for less than qwikster
> 
> sigma1914: Netflix's current 1 disc plan without streaming is $9.99 for BR and Qwikster will be adding games. So, they're equal.
> 
> It's unfair to include streaming at this point.


New apology

http://teamcoco.com/video/netflix-apologizes


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm curious to see what the deal will be for existing customers. The press release seems to only cover new customer deals.


That's my question also.

The whole Netflix customer handwringing is wierd. And the whole discussion about blowing Netflix away is silly. Charlie isn't crazy. My guess is that the folks at Dish/BB have crunched the numbers and have already figured out that the Netflix "adjustment" was necessary.

In the real world, Disney's Media Networks revenue in 2010 was 8.2% higher than 2008, all collected from the cable/satellite/video streaming companies. The idiots at Netflix didn't prepare their customers for reality by charging annual price increases just like their competition. And as with all the media production conglomerates, Disney says what recession? Unemployed viewers? We don't want those.

Right now Charlie is using BB streaming to seduce new customers to Dish. It's not a bad idea. But two years from now no one will be talking about BB streaming in lieu of satellite television, just as a part of or an addition to.

The first real evidence was when Dish announced Fox shows same-week streaming available if you are a Dish subscriber to Fox. If you watch Fox OTA, you will never again stream a show in the same week it airs. No retrans fee from you, no timely streaming for you. Not too complicated.

Whether it's Netflix, Blockbuster, a satellite service, or a cable company, they are the middlemen that collect from you and pass it on to your favorite media conglomerates.


----------



## DawgLink

I am not sure why so many are going off the deep end just yet...I said in another thread that I found this deal to be ridiculously underwhelming and I meant that

With that said, we don't know non-Dish people pricing or even when it will be available. We also don't even know what the future digital streaming library will look like (if I am reading the CEO quotes correctly about them finishing deals)

Too many questions left on the table


----------



## DawgLink

"mdavej" said:


> Yeah, but you have to start somewhere. And most of Netflix streaming library is crap, so there's definitely a quality versus quantity component to this. I'll reserve judgement until I see what those 3000 titles are. My guess is the library will grow substantially in the near future through possible acquisitions like Hulu. They're definitely not in the same ballpark as Netflix streaming yet, but could really give Qwikster a run for their money.


Well, it may be fine to say that now but if they want to induce a significant crowd (ie large non-Dish people), the streaming selection needs to be much better at the moment and they need to get their product on devices. Right now, we either don't know the answer or have been told no. Blockbuster streaming was a disaster before today (and yes, I know it was pay-per-view'ish)


----------



## cj9788

Just a guess but the dish boxes would have to be the ones that have broadband hookups like the 722vip. So if you have a 625 you cant stream with or without BB. 

I just hate the fact that dish wont let me stream on line with out some sort of sling box, that sucks.


----------



## bidger

"The service launches next Saturday, October 1 and goes head-to-head with Netflix for $10. However, this isn’t for cord cutters. This service requires a Dish Network satellite TV package and is not available separately." Uh...then it really doesn't go "head-to-head" w/ Netflix. Thud.


----------



## olguy

Here's a link to the "Official Dish Network Support Forum" thread on this. http://www.dishsupport.com/get-dish/11101-announcing-blockbuster-movie-pass-launching.html According to the admin over there we folks with 922 and 612 boxes will have to wait. It will be available to 622, 722 and 722K initially. They are working on the update for 922 and 612. He didn't say it but I will. It will be "soon". :lol:


----------



## hootowls

This may be a compelling offer for our family's viewing habits. We'll await the full pricing plan but I can see us dropping Netflix DVD and keeping Netflix streaming in addition to the Blockbuster/Dish upgrade and coming out ahead of where we are right now. I currently give Netflix $23 a month for two DVD/Blu-rays + streaming.


----------



## aaronbud

I have a 622, but it is not connected to the internet. I have AT&T U-Verse with a 2Wire modem/gateway. What is the best (cheapest) way to connect this wirelessly?


----------



## VDP07

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm curious to see what the deal will be for existing customers. The press release seems to only cover new customer deals.


•Existing customers subscribing to DISH Platinum prior to October 1, 2011 and not participating in the "DISH Platinum for 3 Months" offer will automatically be transferred to the new a la carte Blockbuster Movie Pass for $10/mo. and will see this reflected on their billing statement as of October 1, 2011.

Because the "Dish Platinum for 3 Months" offer doesn't automatically continue after 3 mos., I suspect the customer would need to subscribe to the $10 BBMP at that time.


----------



## scorpion43

aaronbud said:


> I have a 622, but it is not connected to the internet. I have AT&T U-Verse with a 2Wire modem/gateway. What is the best (cheapest) way to connect this wirelessly?


i connect my 722 to my broadband using a POWERLINE ADAPTER
works excellent


----------



## klang

aaronbud said:


> I have a 622, but it is not connected to the internet. I have AT&T U-Verse with a 2Wire modem/gateway. What is the best (cheapest) way to connect this wirelessly?


Dish sells a USB Wifi adapter for about $25. That wireless adapter is the only one the receiver will recognize.


----------



## phrelin

olguy said:


> Here's a link to the "Official Dish Network Support Forum" thread on this. http://www.dishsupport.com/get-dish/11101-announcing-blockbuster-movie-pass-launching.html According to the admin over there we folks with 922 and 612 boxes will have to wait. It will be available to 622, 722 and 722K initially. They are working on the update for 922 and 612. He didn't say it but I will. It will be "soon". :lol:


Thanks for the link. The original post there says:


> *Blockbuster Movie Pass Features:*
> 
> Unlimited access to over 100,000 movies, TV shows and games by mail with unlimited in-store exchanges.
> Over 3,000 video game selections for the PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii.
> Blu-ray rentals with no extra fees.
> Thousands of on-demand titles streamed in HD & SD directly your TV or PC.
> Movies 28 days before Netflix and Redbox, including titles you wont find on DirecTV Cinema or Comcast On Demand.
> Plus access to over 20 additional DISH Network channels!
> 
> *Price: $10 / month*
> 
> *New Customers:* Included with our America's Top 200 package for new customers for one year.
> 
> *Existing Customers:* For those of you that pay for DISH Platinum, you will automatically be rolled into the Blockbuster Movie Pass.
> 
> We've launched a new page on dish.com for our customers to sign up to get an email on the launch and more information about this exciting new package. Visit dish.com/BlockbusterMoviePass for more.


Sounds good, but I may be in a "Catch-22" situation as until February I don't "pay for" Platinum since it's my one year freebee. I've asked about that over there.

By the way, watch out for that "sign up" to get more info web site recommendation. Here's what you actually are agreeing to:


> I hereby *provide express consent for* DISH Network and/or its authorized *representatives to call-back the telephone number*(s) that I have provided with my submission of this order. I understand that such call(s) may be made on or after October 1st, and specifically wish for these call(s) to be made to the number(s) *provided regardless of its status on any applicable do-not-call lists, regardless of whether or not it is a wireless phone, and regardless of the time*.


:eek2:​


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's kind of nebulous... I'm on the free Dish Platinum thing right now... so it sounds like people in that camp may or may not get the Blockbuster movie pass yet...

Beyond that, they make it sound like Blockbuster Movie Pass is the same (for channel purchases) as Dish Platinum... i.e. you subscribe to it and for the same $10 get all the Platinum channels + all the Blockbuster streaming stuff.

IF that is true... then it's either free if you wanted Platinum... OR becomes part of the cost of Platinum if you want the streaming but don't care for the channels.

Anyway... guess I have to wait and see how it shakes out.


----------



## Slamminc11

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...Beyond that, they make it sound like Blockbuster Movie Pass is the same (for channel purchases) as Dish Platinum... i.e. you subscribe to it and for the same $10 get all the Platinum channels + all the Blockbuster streaming stuff...


that is exactly what it is, so...?


----------



## fudpucker

olguy said:


> Here's a link to the "Official Dish Network Support Forum" thread on this. http://www.dishsupport.com/get-dish/11101-announcing-blockbuster-movie-pass-launching.html According to the admin over there we folks with 922 and 612 boxes will have to wait. It will be available to 622, 722 and 722K initially. They are working on the update for 922 and 612. He didn't say it but I will. It will be "soon". :lol:


Well, that stinks. I have one 722, but our bedroom box is a 612 (as is our box in the sunroom.)

As for this being a Netflix "killer" - nah. Most people who have Netflix don't have Dish. I do, and I will not cancel Netflix streaming because the selection is everything, and the BB streaming selection will be pretty small (relative to Netflix.) It's what kills Hulu + - relatively small offering and so much is not available for TV (web only.)


----------



## karrank%

Am I correct in inferring from all this that current Platinum accounts w/ only a 211k (That's me and maybe a dozen others) don't get streaming "at this time" consequently the only benefit come Oct 1 will be one-out at a time?


----------



## BillJ

Another situation where DISH should email their registered customers and explain exactly how this will affect the customer's specific account.

*Two 622's, neither connected to the internet. AEP, Platinum, the whole ball of wax. And not sure I even care about Blockbuster.


----------



## slickshoes

Everyone saying Netflix's streaming selection is great, what do you find so great about it, I find it absolutely terrible. On my PS3 I only get 75 movies per category, and they are practically all 20 year old movies and stuff I've never heard of. TV selection is ok, but movies is horrible imo.


----------



## HobbyTalk

karrank% said:


> Am I correct in inferring from all this that current Platinum accounts w/ only a 211k (That's me and maybe a dozen others) don't get streaming "at this time" consequently the only benefit come Oct 1 will be one-out at a time?


It appears there is also PC streaming that shouldn't depend on the model of receiver.


----------



## HobbyTalk

slickshoes said:


> Everyone saying Netflix's streaming selection is great, what do you find so great about it, I find it absolutely terrible. On my PS3 I only get 75 movies per category, and they are practically all 20 year old movies and stuff I've never heard of. TV selection is ok, but movies is horrible imo.


I wondered the same thing. Did the 30 day trial and cancelled, nothing there to watch.


----------



## tampa8

+1 I also did a trial and found it very lacking. I'm not even comparing it to Blockbuster, just on it's own I do not see any big advantage to Netflix.


----------



## eichenberg

I don't have Dish Platinum...should I get it before Oct. 1st or does it not matter?


----------



## phrelin

The real question is what you want.

If something like being the first at your water cooler is what drives your consumption of such media, you'll go to the theater for a movie and record and watch TV shows using a cable/satellite company.

If maximum quality viewing in the privacy of your home theater is what it's about, you're going to use a Blu-Ray disc on top-of-the-line equipment. Streaming isn't an option. Even TV channel viewing cannot be truly satisfying.

In my case, it's a long walk to a good movie theater. I don't go somewhere every day where I could chat about last night's episode of something. I still don't refuse to watch quality material on PBS in SD which is all Dish offers me even though I prefer the 720p HD on my 2003 plasma. I record and my wife and I watch series programs and movies most evening. But...

I've got 6 EHD's containing:

300± movies two-thirds of which we haven't seen;
more unwatched scripted series TV than we'll ever be able to watch even if the screen writers went on a two-year strike, including 12 hours from last week's premier week.
I've got access to more titles on VOD and Dish Online than I'd ever want to watch.

What the BB/Dish deal represents is access to additional titles.

As a Dish customer who remembers a time when home entertainment options included 78 rpm records, radio, and playing pinochle, all I can say is that in terms of home entertainment options today, "ain't life great!"


----------



## aaronbud

Thanks for the info. As it turns out, a Dish tech just swapped out my old 622 for a new 722k, as the old box was wigging out on me. He included the wireless setup for no charge! Guess I'm ready if I decide to get the BB deal.


----------



## sigma1914

slickshoes said:


> Everyone saying Netflix's streaming selection is great, what do you find so great about it, I find it absolutely terrible. On my PS3 I only get 75 movies per category, and they are practically all 20 year old movies and stuff I've never heard of. TV selection is ok, but movies is horrible imo.





HobbyTalk said:


> I wondered the same thing. Did the 30 day trial and cancelled, nothing there to watch.


It's like any other service...everyone has different tastes when it comes to movies and TV.


----------



## mdavej

Maybe it's been there all along, but on my 722k I just noticed "Dish Platinum" on my menu along with Dish Cinema, etc. It has 3000+ streaming titles, filters, search, etc. I assume that's what we get with the new BB package.


----------



## slickshoes

That's been there as of a couple updates ago...


----------



## Jhon69

mdavej said:


> Maybe it's been there all along, but on my 722k I just noticed "Dish Platinum" on my menu along with Dish Cinema, etc. It has 3000+ streaming titles, filters, search, etc. I assume that's what we get with the new BB package.


Does your 722k have L688 yet?.That maybe the software we will need for BB.My
722k does not have it yet,but it seems there should be a reason for the BB announcement and this software upgrade happening at the same time?.


----------



## mdavej

I only have L686 now. I noticed today the number of streaming titles in Dish Platinum has increased to 5500, of which 800 are HD. Yesterday those numbers were 3000 and 600. If this is the same as the streaming part of BB, it's good to see those counts going up.


----------



## TBoneit

phrelin said:


> The real question is what you want.
> 
> If something like being the first at your water cooler is what drives your consumption of such media, you'll go to the theater for a movie and record and watch TV shows using a cable/satellite company.
> 
> If maximum quality viewing in the privacy of your home theater is what it's about, you're going to use a Blu-Ray disc on top-of-the-line equipment. Streaming isn't an option. Even TV channel viewing cannot be truly satisfying.
> 
> In my case, it's a long walk to a good movie theater. I don't go somewhere every day where I could chat about last night's episode of something. I still don't refuse to watch quality material on PBS in SD which is all Dish offers me even though I prefer the 720p HD on my 2003 plasma. I record and my wife and I watch series programs and movies most evening. But...
> 
> I've got 6 EHD's containing:
> 
> 300± movies two-thirds of which we haven't seen;
> more unwatched scripted series TV than we'll ever be able to watch even if the screen writers went on a two-year strike, including 12 hours from last week's premier week.
> I've got access to more titles on VOD and Dish Online than I'd ever want to watch.
> 
> What the BB/Dish deal represents is access to additional titles.
> 
> As a Dish customer who remembers a time when home entertainment options included 78 rpm records, radio, and playing pinochle, all I can say is that in terms of home entertainment options today, "ain't life great!"


I still have Netflix DVD + Streaming. I used it to catch up on TV shows I had discovered over the last year this summer. The Closer, Psych, Eureka. etc.

I still have a lot of 78RPM records. I have two wind up player, one that plays back Hill and Dale and side to side records by turning the head and one portable. I added those in the 70s and still want a Edison cylinder player.

78s were still king when I was young, EPs and LPs were just starting to come out in high school years. My first TV was a 10" round RCA monster. And it was great I had my own TV set.

Maybe all that is why I don't mind watching SD channels.


----------



## Jhon69

mdavej said:


> I only have L686 now. I noticed today the number of streaming titles in Dish Platinum has increased to 5500, of which 800 are HD. Yesterday those numbers were 3000 and 600. If this is the same as the streaming part of BB, it's good to see those counts going up.


That's great!.

Since I have had the one year free Starz I have been able to go into TV Shows/Networks/Starz and stream movies from there with my 722k.I really like the * feature,where if you press the * button it only shows the free movies.That I have to say is one great feature from Dish Network on my 722k.I subscribed to the Platinum package when Dish Network added The Hallmark Movie Channel to it and now I will have access to BlockBuster Movie Pass on Oct.1.

I believe it's a good time to be a Dish Network customer.Bring It!.


----------



## dishman1999

Jhon69 said:


> That's great!.
> 
> Since I have had the one year free Starz I have been able to go into TV Shows/Networks/Starz and stream movies from there with my 722k.I really like the * feature,where if you press the * button it only shows the free movies.That I have to say is one great feature from Dish Network on my 722k.I subscribed to the Platinum package when Dish Network added The Hallmark Movie Channel to it and now I will have access to BlockBuster Movie Pass on Oct.1.
> 
> I believe it's a good time to be a Dish Network customer.Bring It!.


that only if you have internet hook up to your box I can stream them though netflix cheaper and in HD why spend 10.00 dollars more for the same thing.


----------



## Jhon69

dishman1999 said:


> that only if you have internet hook up to your box I can stream them though netflix cheaper and in HD why spend 10.00 dollars more for the same thing.


Because I subscribed to Dish Network's Platinum package before this announcement with BlockBuster.I wanted those 22 channels to go with my AT120.

Having BlockBuster Movie Pass being added to that on Oct.1 to me is nothing more than a bonus.

I did the Netflix free trial thing and what surprised me was the amount of movies in SD.

Like I said before if BlockBuster Movie Pass turns out to be not a good service,it doesn't matter,it's an add on to my Platinum package,so to me it's free.

Isn't choice great!.


----------



## Grampa67

Jhon69 said:


> Because I subscribed to Dish Network's Platinum package before this announcement with BlockBuster.I wanted those 22 channels to go with my AT120.
> 
> Having BlockBuster Movie Pass being added to that on Oct.1 to me is nothing more than a bonus.
> 
> I did the Netflix free trial thing and what surprised me was the amount of movies in SD.
> 
> Like I said before if BlockBuster Movie Pass turns out to be not a good service,it doesn't matter,it's an add on to my Platinum package,so to me it's free.
> 
> Isn't choice great!.


+1


----------



## palerider

Do you have to subscribe to Dish Platinum prior to October 1 in order to get Blockbuster Movie Pass added for the same $10.00 fee? I subscribe to Platinum HD channels now and the way I understand it, I will get Movie Pass automatically at no additional charge. However, my neighbors don't have Platinum. Do they need to subscribe now or can they do it after October 1st and still get Platinum channels plus Movie Pass for the same $10.00 fee? Thanks.


----------



## coolman302003

palerider said:


> Do they need to subscribe now or can they do it after October 1st and still get Platinum channels plus Movie Pass for the same $10.00 fee?


Anytime between now and then, it will be the same $10.00 per mo. charge. So no they don't have to subscribe now unless they just want to.


----------



## CeeWoo

Jhon69 said:


> Does your 722k have L688 yet?.That maybe the software we will need for BB.My
> 722k does not have it yet,but it seems there should be a reason for the BB announcement and this software upgrade happening at the same time?.


Your post made me check my 722k....I have L688. I hadn't checked previously, so I have no idea if that was a change in the last couple days or if it's been there a while


----------



## CeeWoo

I couldn't agree with you more! I do hope it streams faster than what I'm currently getting with Dish On Demand though...I started downloading a movie 8 hrs ago and it's still not complete.

My 722k is connected to my Broadband internet via the electrical outlet hookup that was installed when the rec was put in. But no problem-I can watch tomorrow (I hope  )



Jhon69 said:


> Because I subscribed to Dish Network's Platinum package before this announcement with BlockBuster.I wanted those 22 channels to go with my AT120.
> 
> Having BlockBuster Movie Pass being added to that on Oct.1 to me is nothing more than a bonus.
> 
> I did the Netflix free trial thing and what surprised me was the amount of movies in SD.
> 
> Like I said before if BlockBuster Movie Pass turns out to be not a good service,it doesn't matter,it's an add on to my Platinum package,so to me it's free.
> 
> Isn't choice great!.


----------



## Jhon69

CeeWoo said:


> Your post made me check my 722k....I have L688. I hadn't checked previously, so I have no idea if that was a change in the last couple days or if it's been there a while


I received L688 this morning on my 722k/wMT2,went through my selections extensively and can't see any changes,but if I were to guess I would say I will Oct.1st.


----------



## Jhon69

CeeWoo said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! I do hope it streams faster than what I'm currently getting with Dish On Demand though...I started downloading a movie 8 hrs ago and it's still not complete.
> 
> My 722k is connected to my Broadband internet via the electrical outlet hookup that was installed when the rec was put in. But no problem-I can watch tomorrow (I hope  )


Remember the faster speeds you have through your Internet Provider the faster the downloads,of course there is a whatever you can afford to buy also.I have AT&T Elite DSL 6MB down/764k up for $40. a month.If AT&T would upgrade my area to fiber I could get faster speeds,but because I live in the "boonies" I am very happy with what I can get now,because there was quite a few years that went by before I could get what I have now.


----------



## dishman1999

coolman302003 said:


> Anytime between now and then, it will be the same $10.00 per mo. charge. So no they don't have to subscribe now unless they just want to.


what a waste of time and money start doing things that upgrade my picture and makes this 722 vip box better then 922 vip box Blockbuster is a waste of time and money why because if I want to stream I'll buy a amazon box or just stream off my computer there is Hulu and Hulu plus and Netflix and Youtube so this is just a waste of time and money!






hee haw replay's for sure it a must have.


----------



## mdavej

It's hard to follow your stream of consciousness post, but I disagree 100%. Ten bucks for Dish Platinum plus streaming plus unlimited discs by mail (1 at a time) is the best deal going. Sure, the streaming part stinks, so keep Netflix/Amazon/Hulu if you want. But the streaming content on all of those services is pathetic compared to the 100,000 titles on disc you get basically for free with the Dish/Blockbuster deal. Sign me up!


----------



## CeeWoo

Jhon69 said:


> Remember the faster speeds you have through your Internet Provider the faster the downloads,of course there is a whatever you can afford to buy also.I have AT&T Elite DSL 6MB down/764k up for $40. a month.If AT&T would upgrade my area to fiber I could get faster speeds,but because I live in the "boonies" I am very happy with what I can get now,because there was quite a few years that went by before I could get what I have now.


I understand-I'm getting 7mbps consistently. Not great, but it should suffice

I suspect the problem is in the method that the 722k is connected to the internet (adapters thru the household elect wiring). AND that's for downloading from Dish Cinema NOT for streaming. I'll be checking again after the Blockbuste is set up in a few days.

Either way, I'm good. It's doesn't appear it's gonna cost me anything extra


----------



## Reaper

Great move by Dish. It's very aggressive and will drive up their subscriber base quite a bit I think. 

As soon as my contract is up with Frontier next year I'll be back with Dish. This move seals that deal!


----------



## bobukcat

If this works on my 622s I will be very pleased (already a Platinum sub) to kill Netflix streaming and lower my subscription from three discs down to two or one and supplement that with BB's one disc a month. If they would offer me $10 off of one of the higher tier plans like 3 discs at a time I may just drop Netflix altogether and I've been sending them money every month since 1999.


----------



## mdavej

I saw on another forum that Dish says the plans will be $10 for 1 out, $15 for 2 out and $20 for 3 out. Don't drop Netflix streaming just yet. According to the number of streaming titles already announced, it's identical to the Dish Platinum streaming you have today, which has very little overlap with Netflix (except for Starz content).


----------



## sigma1914

mdavej said:


> I saw on another forum that Dish says the plans will be $10 for 1 out, $15 for 2 out and $20 for 3 out. Don't drop Netflix streaming just yet. According to the number of streaming titles already announced, it's identical to the Dish Platinum streaming you have today, which has very little overlap with Netflix (except for Starz content).


The best plan would be keep Netflix streaming only and utilize the BB/Dish disc offer. That way you get the best of both worlds for only $8.


----------



## eichenberg

mdavej said:


> I saw on another forum that Dish says the plans will be $10 for 1 out, $15 for 2 out and $20 for 3 out. Don't drop Netflix streaming just yet. According to the number of streaming titles already announced, it's identical to the Dish Platinum streaming you have today, which has very little overlap with Netflix (except for Starz content).


Well that is what the prices are now for BB At Home services...according to the BB website...So unless they already adjusted prices ahead of the 10/1 date or Dish has not released the prices yet.


----------



## dishman1999

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/10/dish-shows-off-new-three-tuner-dvrs-multiroom-boxes-promises-3/

Xip 813 and Xip 811 looks to be 3D and stream Blockbuster and three TV tuners too and a DVR looks good.


----------



## beagan

I'm a long time Dish subscriber and signed up for the Blockbuster 1-at-a-time plan about six months ago. I'm wondering how this will fit in. Do I need to cancel with Blockbuster and sign up again thru Dish for this? Or cancel and just add the Platinum package to get it? Or will it be pushed thru automatically? Confused.


----------



## dishman1999

beagan said:


> I'm a long time Dish subscriber and signed up for the Blockbuster 1-at-a-time plan about six months ago. I'm wondering how this will fit in. Do I need to cancel with Blockbuster and sign up again thru Dish for this? Or cancel and just add the Platinum package to get it? Or will it be pushed thru automatically? Confused.


it looks like it going though dishonline streaming part of it.


----------



## Slordak

bobukcat said:


> If this works on my 622s I will be very pleased (already a Platinum sub) to kill Netflix streaming and lower my subscription from three discs down to two or one and supplement that with BB's one disc a month.


Is there information available on which devices are supported? All I've seen is "HD DVR Required", but no specific information on which. Is the 622 included, or not?


----------



## Jhon69

beagan said:


> I'm a long time Dish subscriber and signed up for the Blockbuster 1-at-a-time plan about six months ago. I'm wondering how this will fit in. Do I need to cancel with Blockbuster and sign up again thru Dish for this? Or cancel and just add the Platinum package to get it? Or will it be pushed thru automatically? Confused.


I would wait on cancelling your BlockBuster account until you find out how this is going to work,if you want the 22 channels in Dish Platinum right now I would just have Dish Network add Dish Platinum to your Dish Network account.It's $10. a month,plus the cost of the package you have now.

I added Dish Platinum when Dish added The Hallmark Movie Channel to the package.It goes well with my AT120.

Of course if you wish to wait by all means wait.This starts Oct. 1st so you won't have to wait long.


----------



## dishman1999

Jhon69 said:


> I would wait on cancelling your BlockBuster account until you find out how this is going to work,if you want the 22 channels in Dish Platinum right now I would just have Dish Network add Dish Platinum to your Dish Network account.It's $10. a month,plus the cost of the package you have now.
> 
> I added Dish Platinum when Dish added The Hallmark Movie Channel to the package.It goes well with my AT120.
> 
> Of course if you wish to wait by all means wait.This starts Oct. 1st so you won't have to wait long.


Dish Platinum u don't need you need the top 200 and you get blockbuster movie pass.


----------



## VDP07

dishman1999 said:


> Dish Platinum u don't need you need the top 200 and you get blockbuster movie pass.


New customers subscribing to AT200 or higher will receive BBMP free for 1 year. Existing customers will have to subscribe and pay $10 mo. for it. AT120/Dish Platinum customers like Jhon69 will be automatically converted to AT120/BBMP customers.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Slordak,

It won't be released until 10-1-11 (Saturday) but we won't have the full details until this date. I have provided a link where you can asked your questions:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/blockbustermoviepass/


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I am curious... and looking forward to trying it out and seeing what happens...


----------



## ebaltz

My Menu says Blockbuster Pass now, showed up after I restarted my box. So probably in prep for Oct 1


----------



## klang

ebaltz said:


> My Menu says Blockbuster Pass now, showed up after I restarted my box. So probably in prep for Oct 1


Same thing on my 722. Drilling down it still show the same 3047 items from a couple days ago.


----------



## hootowls

I added Platinum last night to be ready for what I hope is a smooth activation on Saturday. Hoping to see a $15/mo two-at-a-time disc package so I can move over my Netflix queue and get going. My daughter is very excited to have access to the game discs. Plan to keep Netflix streaming, for now, and reassess as time goes by. Part of that will included whether or not an app appears for portable streaming.


----------



## Jhon69

VDP07 said:


> New customers subscribing to AT200 or higher will receive BBMP free for 1 year. Existing customers will have to subscribe and pay $10 mo. for it. AT120/Dish Platinum customers like Jhon69 will be automatically converted to AT120/BBMP customers.


That is correct,Thank You VDPO7.


----------



## phrelin

My Menu says Blockbuster Pass also, which answers my question about whether I'd get it since Platinum is my Anniversary Year freebie.


----------



## slickshoes

You should now be able to log in to blockbuster.com with your registered Dish email and password. You can browse around and link your blockbuster store card, etc. It looks like they haven't quite activated the discs by mail feature yet, still showing "try it free" in my blockbuster account. Lookin' good for tomorrow!!


----------



## gpollock87

phrelin said:


> My Menu says Blockbuster Pass also, which answers my question about whether I'd get it since Platinum is my Anniversary Year freebie.


 DIRT told me no


----------



## bobukcat

hootowls said:


> I added Platinum last night to be ready for what I hope is a smooth activation on Saturday. Hoping to see a $15/mo two-at-a-time disc package so I can move over my Netflix queue and get going. My daughter is very excited to have access to the game discs. Plan to keep Netflix streaming, for now, and reassess as time goes by. Part of that will included whether or not an app appears for portable streaming.


I was under the impression that there were already apps for streaming to most platforms, what type of device do you use?


----------



## CeeWoo

I'm anxious to see what the selection is like and how the quality is...


----------



## HarveyLA

I just spoke to a Dish CSR who said if you already have the Platinum free for one year promotion, you will be automatically converted to the Blockbuster one disk at a time plan. But he also said they've only been given preliminary info. and training classes are being held to more fully inform the CSR's on the details of the new plan. So I'd definitely take a wait and see attitude on that one!


----------



## gpollock87

HarveyLA said:


> I just spoke to a Dish CSR who said if you already have the Platinum free for one year promotion, you will be automatically converted to the Blockbuster one disk at a time plan. But he also said they've only been given preliminary info. and training classes are being held to more fully inform the CSR's on the details of the new plan. So I'd definitely take a wait and see attitude on that one!


ok,cool


----------



## hootowls

bobukcat said:


> I was under the impression that there were already apps for streaming to most platforms, what type of device do you use?


Mainly and iPad with the Netflix app, which I'll keep for now. I haven't seen or read that there's yet an equivalent portable app for Blockbuster streaming.


----------



## ebaltz

Website says Order Now, which takes me to my programming page, but nothing about Blockbuster on that page. Argh


----------



## huggybear102

"ebaltz" said:


> Website says Order Now, which takes me to my programming page, but nothing about Blockbuster on that page. Argh


It's titled "Movie Pass" under the movie channels option.


----------



## eichenberg

huggybear102 said:


> It's titled "Movie Pass" under the movie channels option.


So I have to order the Movie Pass for $10 and Platnium for $10? Or order one and get both? I am confused.


----------



## olguy

I just went through the set up. Not only did it add the Blockbuster it recognized I already had a BB account and I was able to transfer my queue. Guess I can now cancel the BB account.

After doing that I logged out then logged back in and checked my billing charges. Shows $10 a month for Moviepass and when you check all the HD Platinum channels are in the package as advertised.

1 minor complaint about the Dish BB queue. It doesn't show availability at my local BB store.

Haven't checked the streaming on the 722K yet. Still having my 1st morning cuppa. :lol:


----------



## scorpion43

awesome
i just completed registration ,and in my dish account under programming it now shows MOVIE PASS .it replaced PLATINUM


----------



## V35_Pilot

Hmmm... problems in activing the Movie Pass feature. 

Received the email overnight about the Movie Pass being ready. Followed the instructions in the email to log into my Dish Account, select "Movie Pass" (which was already checked), and press submit.

Received an error reading, "You must make changes to the account before pressing submit." Unable to move past this error.

Anyone else successful in enabling this feature?


----------



## satlover25

...smooth process for me.


----------



## archer75

I can't get signed up. It keeps directing me to my account page and tells me to click the complete registration button but there isn't one. I already have a dish online ID but the site isn't accepting it and redirects me back to my account page.


----------



## scorpion43

V35_Pilot said:


> Hmmm... problems in activing the Movie Pass feature.
> 
> Received the email overnight about the Movie Pass being ready. Followed the instructions in the email to log into my Dish Account, select "Movie Pass" (which was already checked), and press submit.
> 
> Received an error reading, "You must make changes to the account before pressing submit." Unable to move past this error.
> 
> Anyone else successful in enabling this feature?


when u log on to your dish account you will see the movie pass logo ,press complete registration and follow directions


----------



## cboylan3

I'm confised on all of this. Maybe I just had the wrong impression on how this was supposed to work.

When I had netfix, I paid a monthly fee and I had access to movies at no extra charge. When I selected the movie it would start to play instantly.

When I go to MoviePass on my Dish receiver, only about 100 are free. All the others I have to pay a rental fee. If I select a free one, it tells me it will be avaiable in 3hrs.

Unless I am missing something, this is still just their On Demad Pay Per View.


----------



## V35_Pilot

scorpion43 said:


> when u log on to your dish account you will see the movie pass logo ,press complete registration and follow directions


Scorpion, thanks - the email I received this morning didn't mention that important step, but you were correct. Just now did that and I was able to register. Appreciate it.


----------



## Glen_D

I noticed the Blockbuster streaming service on my Samsung BD player has not been functioning for at least the last few days. I get an error message every time I try to bring it up. The other streaming services are working fine, though.


----------



## dishman1999

eichenberg said:


> So I have to order the Movie Pass for $10 and Platnium for $10? Or order one and get both? I am confused.


can't stream free at blockbuster.com so I cancel early and mailing dvd back if that was the case I chose netflix's at least i can stream today!


----------



## dishman1999

Glen_D said:


> I noticed the Blockbuster streaming service on my Samsung BD player has not been functioning for at least the last few days. I get an error message every time I try to bring it up. The other streaming services are working fine, though.


you can't stream it a mail order service only. I ask the blockbuster customer service! maybe on DVR box you can but who wants to unplug the internet cord everytime to stream.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

eichenberg,

If you have DISH Platinum, you will automatically be transitioned over to the Movie Pass. I have provided a link that explains the details about Blockbuster Movie Pass. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kalone

phrelin said:


> My Menu says Blockbuster Pass also, which answers my question about whether I'd get it since Platinum is my Anniversary Year freebie.


I have Platinum free, not getting anything but an option in the movie section to pay $10 a month for channels I am already getting free. This is a great way to lose customers. I feel like Dish is being underhanded and I do not do business with underhanded companies.This is the Anniversary year freebie I a referring to.


----------



## scorpion43

cboylan3 said:


> I'm confised on all of this. Maybe I just had the wrong impression on how this was supposed to work.
> 
> When I had netfix, I paid a monthly fee and I had access to movies at no extra charge. When I selected the movie it would start to play instantly.
> 
> When I go to MoviePass on my Dish receiver, only about 100 are free. All the others I have to pay a rental fee. If I select a free one, it tells me it will be avaiable in 3hrs.
> 
> Unless I am missing something, this is still just their On Demad Pay Per View.


u must be doing something wrong
theres 100"s of movies available free


----------



## dishman1999

kalone said:


> I have Platinum free, not getting anything but an option in the movie section to pay $10 a month for channels I am already getting free. This is a great way to lose customers. I feel like Dish is being underhanded and I do not do business with underhanded companies.


getting it for free and old customer here get to pay 10 dollars no thanks I'll take the superstations.


----------



## scorpion43

kalone said:


> I have Platinum free, not getting anything but an option in the movie section to pay $10 a month for channels I am already getting free. This is a great way to lose customers. I feel like Dish is being underhanded and I do not do business with underhanded companies.


maybe you should call dish BEFORE jumping to conclusions
after all this was just launched today so theres going to be glitches


----------



## scorpion43

dishman1999 said:


> getting it for free and old customer here get to pay 10 dollars no thanks I'll take the superstations.


he's getting it for free as part of the first time customer promotion i think for 12 months.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

ebaltz,

If you don't have the Blockbuster tag on your account, qualified programming, or DISH Platinum you won't be able to register. If you will PM your account number, I can see if you have the requirements to use BB Movie Pass. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69

cboylan3 said:


> I'm confised on all of this. Maybe I just had the wrong impression on how this was supposed to work.
> 
> When I had netfix, I paid a monthly fee and I had access to movies at no extra charge. When I selected the movie it would start to play instantly.
> 
> When I go to MoviePass on my Dish receiver, only about 100 are free. All the others I have to pay a rental fee. If I select a free one, it tells me it will be avaiable in 3hrs.
> 
> Unless I am missing something, this is still just their On Demad Pay Per View.


What your missing is this is day 1 of a new service,and there will be bugs that need to be fixed,surprised?.


----------



## Jhon69

dishman1999 said:


> getting it for free and old customer here get to pay 10 dollars no thanks I'll take the superstations.


So you like standard definition programming....OK.


----------



## CeeWoo

cboylan3 said:


> Unless I am missing something, this is still just their On Demad Pay Per View.


Ditto for me...but I did notice one other thing-The movie I downloaded Yesterday, from Dish Cinema that was on my hard drive is now gone (when I downloaded it, it said it would be available for something like 19 days).

I'm gonna assume that there are some bugs and it'll all work itself out


----------



## dishman1999

Jhon69 said:


> So you like standard definition programming....OK.


no I have HD but I don't have Movie pass anymore because you can't stream at blockbuster.com to me that dumb!


----------



## olguy

I got an email from Blockbuster after setting up Moviepass. It told me my accounts were linked and my monthly charge from Blockbuster will be $0.00 I logged on to the BB account and it tells me to manage my queue from the Dish page. So it looks like it all transpired automagically for me. :lol: Still need to check the 722K for anything other than a name change. Really want it on the 922 please.


----------



## V35_Pilot

Jhon69 said:


> What your missing is this is day 1 of a new service,and there will be bugs that need to be fixed,surprised?.


Ain't that the truth - Earlier this AM I logged into the Blockbuster Movie Pass site and added a couple of discs to my queue without problems, thanks to help from here.

Now when I attempt to access the BB Movie Pass site my login credentials no longer work. Back in the Dish account site there are zero DVDs in my queue and the "Complete Registration" button is back. Clicking that takes me back to the login page that does absolutely nothing when I attempt to log in. Yet if I go to the online streaming site I am logged in.

I am annoying myself with all this. I think it is wise for me to just put down the mouse and slowly step away from the computer for a few days. Hopefully it will all be sorted out then.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

kalone,

The 30 Year Anniversary free Platinum does not qualify for the Movie Pass. With the paid Platinum Package ($10 per month), subscribers are automatically transitioned to the Movie Pass at no additional cost. Thanks.


----------



## dishman1999

V35_Pilot said:


> Ain't that the truth - Earlier this AM I logged into the Blockbuster Movie Pass site and added a couple of discs to my queue without problems, thanks to help from here.
> 
> Now when I attempt to access the BB Movie Pass site my login credentials no longer work. Back in the Dish account site there are zero DVDs in my queue and the "Complete Registration" button is back. Clicking that takes me back to the login page that does absolutely nothing when I attempt to log in. Yet if I go to the online streaming site I am logged in.
> 
> I am annoying myself with all this. I think it is wise for me to just put down the mouse and slowly step away from the computer for a few days. Hopefully it will all be sorted out then.


if dish owns blockbuster then all the streaming should be free at blockbuster.com. I cancel my netflix because I thought that I could do that at Blockbuster.com but now I have to resign up with Netflix again.

Thanks dish Grrr!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

olguy,

The 922 and 612 will added at a future date. The same qualifications will apply for those with these 2 receiver models if you are not already registered. Thanks.


----------



## kalone

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> kalone,
> 
> The 30 Year Anniversary free Platinum does not qualify for the Movie Pass. With the paid Platinum Package ($10 per month), subscribers are automatically transitioned to the Movie Pass at no additional cost. Thanks.


That's a rip-off.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

CeeWoo,

Is the movie you downloaded still available in the list? Have you tried to download it again? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## sliderbob

I've also downloaded about 8 movies and now when I go under downloads, it only shows 2 of them. I've used Dish Online and it shows the movies I've downloaded but I cannot play them since I don't have a slingbox.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

sliderbob,

Can you provide me more information about this issue. Did you download the movies from DISH Cinema to your receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## CeeWoo

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> CeeWoo,
> 
> Is the movie you downloaded still available in the list? Have you tried to download it again? Please let me know. Thanks.


I've already started another download 

So to be clear to me though---when I go to Dish On Demand and then Blockbuster Movie Pass, is it basically what we saw previously as Dish Cinema
(which is fine by me)? Or is there a step somewhere I've missed?

I have activated my Blockbuster acct this morning and my wife is presently picking movies for our que


----------



## gpollock87

kalone said:


> That's a rip-off.


we have to cancel our free platinum to get bb movie pass


----------



## sliderbob

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> sliderbob,
> 
> Can you provide me more information about this issue. Did you download the movies from DISH Cinema to your receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.


Went To Dish On Demand in my 722 DVR guide. Downloaded some TV shows from All TV Shows and a few FREE movies..They showed up under My Rentals in My TV Shows that day, but the next day all but 2 were missing. I went under Dish Online on the web and it showed those rentals, but I cannot play them since I don't have a slingbox and it won't activate the play mode for the DVR, unlike Dish Remote Access, which could let you do that.


----------



## kalone

gpollock87 said:


> we have to cancel our free platinum to get bb movie pass


Yes and that's not all I intend to cancel.


----------



## bobukcat

I'm an existing Platinum customer and registered for Movie Pass but I don't have Movie Pass or Platinum option on the DVR menu of either of my 622s. Is this a matter or needing a new version of s/w downloaded to the DVRs, both of mine are running L635.


----------



## ebaltz

It says I already have it. ? I guess because I already had 250 plus HD?


----------



## Slamminc11

kalone said:


> Yes and that's not all I intend to cancel.


WOW!


----------



## scorpion43

kalone said:


> That's a rip-off.


u want everything for free?


----------



## kalone

Slamminc11 said:


> WOW!


You must work for dish!


----------



## Jhon69

V35_Pilot said:


> Ain't that the truth - Earlier this AM I logged into the Blockbuster Movie Pass site and added a couple of discs to my queue without problems, thanks to help from here.
> 
> Now when I attempt to access the BB Movie Pass site my login credentials no longer work. Back in the Dish account site there are zero DVDs in my queue and the "Complete Registration" button is back. Clicking that takes me back to the login page that does absolutely nothing when I attempt to log in. Yet if I go to the online streaming site I am logged in.
> 
> I am annoying myself with all this. I think it is wise for me to just put down the mouse and slowly step away from the computer for a few days. Hopefully it will all be sorted out then.


Exactly,life is too short to bother with the little things.


----------



## olguy

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> olguy,
> 
> The 922 and 612 will added at a future date. The same qualifications will apply for those with these 2 receiver models if you are not already registered. Thanks.


Yeah, I know Ray. I do have a 722K also and that is why I was able to get it set up this am. The 722K movie listing does leave a bit to be desired though. I haven't figured out how or if you can search the list for a specific title. I rarely use the 722K. It's hers


----------



## Leitmotif

I currently do not have HD DVR service. I have two 222K's, and I am paying an extra $14 for that second 222K. If I understand correctly, I need to have the DVR service to enjoy streaming to TV. I know that the DVR service is $6 a month, but how much extra would it cost me for the 2 HD DVR receivers (or one)?


----------



## olguy

Lesseee, some of us are paying for Platinum and get something added free. Some guys are getting Platinum for free and they're upset that they don't get more free. Cruel world, ain't it.


----------



## olguy

I returned a by mail DVD to my local BB this morning and exchanged it for the DVD that was #1 in my queue but had a long wait. I just checked both sites and the one I brought home has been deleted from the queue as it should and is the only DVD showing to be at home. I have to say my experience today is very good.


----------



## V35_Pilot

Jhon69 said:


> Exactly,life is too short to bother with the little things.


Since the login page was still up in the browser after returning home this afternoon I opted to try again to log into it. The login is now working and I am back in to browse some more under the new account.

Now I need to spend some time with the BB site to see if it is worth it for me to cancel the Netflix DVD service. Other than getting used to the different (and at this point, inferior) interface when compared to the Netflix site, it probably will be.


----------



## Paul Secic

mdavej said:


> It's hard to follow your stream of consciousness post, but I disagree 100%. Ten bucks for Dish Platinum plus streaming plus unlimited discs by mail (1 at a time) is the best deal going. Sure, the streaming part stinks, so keep Netflix/Amazon/Hulu if you want. But the streaming content on all of those services is pathetic compared to the 100,000 titles on disc you get basically for free with the Dish/Blockbuster deal. Sign me up!


+1


----------



## gregleg

Looks like things are working just fine for me. As of this morning I was able to link my Dish account to my old Blockbuster account (which was NOT set up for movies at home, and all the local stores have closed, but ah well) and now I have a "free" one-disc-at-a-time plan. Tossed a few games in my queue, so from my perspective this is already better than Netflix even if the movie selection sucks -- it saves me a Gamefly subscription


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> Exactly,life is too short to bother with the little things.


Glitches will happen. RELAX!!! I'm waiting a few weeks for Dish to get it right


----------



## gpollock87

olguy said:


> Lesseee, some of us are paying for Platinum and get something added free. Some guys are getting Platinum for free and they're upset that they don't get more free. Cruel world, ain't it.


well you got a free gift for the year right? all of us did that were subs prior to feb. you wouldn't want to have to give up your free gift


----------



## TBoneit

kalone said:


> Yes and that's not all I intend to cancel.


So you've been saving $10 a month and you are unhappy that they only offered this to subscribers paying $10 a month? Sorry drop dish and pay the early termination fee then. I don't feel sorry, or unhappy, that you have been getting something I pay $10 for. They are still giving you what the said they would when you signed up.



dishman1999 said:


> if dish owns blockbuster then all the streaming should be free at blockbuster.com. I cancel my Netflix because I thought that I could do that at Blockbuster.com but now I have to resign up with Netflix again.
> 
> Thanks dish Grrr!


so you are unhappy because you jumped off of Netflix before looking. You should really get rid of dish. You are unhappy about this, You are unhappy they won't give you out of state locals.


----------



## olguy

gpollock87 said:


> well you got a free gift for the year right? all of us did that were subs prior to feb. you wouldn't want to have to give up your free gift


I got my free Platinum earlier. I had to start paying for it several months ago. My point was, and it obviously alluded you that some folks want it all. Some of us are content to get what comes along when it comes along without complaining. If I were getting free Platinum now I would not complain about the current give away. I understand it is a business decision by Dish to only connect the BlocKbuster Movie Pass to an account that is paying for Platinum.

As for giving up a free gift, if I'm paying $10 for Platinum now the BB deal is free. If you are getting Platinum free the BB deal costs $10. From today forward to have Platinum and BB it costs $10 no matter what you had. Like I said life is cruel. And I am being snarky like I was when I originally said it. Personally I think it's a good deal either way.


----------



## Slamminc11

kalone said:


> You must work for dish!


some of us aren't as whiny and demand absolutely everything for free like other do. Some of us actually understand how all of this works!


----------



## ccalato

So if I understand this right I should see Blockbuster movie pass where I currently see Dish Platinum but the content is the same. What do I need to do to update the menu? I have a 622 with L635. 

There is no queue for streaming vids like Netflix, correct? 

I haven't loaded my queue from Netflix yet but it looks like I might be able to at least drop the DVD half if they match up well.


----------



## sliderbob

sliderbob said:


> Went To Dish On Demand in my 722 DVR guide. Downloaded some TV shows from All TV Shows and a few FREE movies..They showed up under My Rentals in My TV Shows that day, but the next day all but 2 were missing. I went under Dish Online on the web and it showed those rentals, but I cannot play them since I don't have a slingbox and it won't activate the play mode for the DVR, unlike Dish Remote Access, which could let you do that.


They are still missing unless I use Dish Remote Access, where they show up, but I cannot delete them..they will be on the hard drive forever now, until I reinitialize the hard drive and start fresh. Dish Remote Access AND Dish Online will NOT let you delete Rentals...that SUCKS!!!


----------



## olguy

ccalato said:


> So if I understand this right I should see Blockbuster movie pass where I currently see Dish Platinum but the content is the same. What do I need to do to update the menu? I have a 622 with L635.
> 
> There is no queue for streaming vids like Netflix, correct?
> 
> I haven't loaded my queue from Netflix yet but it looks like I might be able to at least drop the DVD half if they match up well.


Did you go to your account at dish.com and set up the Moviepass? If it let you set it up the 622 should change the label from Dish Platinum to Blockbuster Moviepass. I think. That's how it worked on my 722K.


----------



## HarveyLA

My "one year free" Platinum expires in March. On my account it says
"If you choose to continue upon end date, this Platinum programming package will change to Blockbuster Movie Pass which includes Platinum programming and Blockbuster DVD'S By Mail. "

I am going to do that, and in the meantime keep the separate Blockbuster account that I recently signed up for, first month free and $10/month after that for one DVD rental at a time. I am not interested in whatever they offer online, so this works for me. I can keep the one year free platinum and also get the DVD's separately for $10/month until March.


----------



## dishman1999

TBoneit said:


> So you've been saving $10 a month and you are unhappy that they only offered this to subscribers paying $10 a month? Sorry drop dish and pay the early termination fee then. I don't feel sorry, or unhappy, that you have been getting something I pay $10 for. They are still giving you what the said they would when you signed up.
> 
> so you are unhappy because you jumped off of Netflix before looking. You should really get rid of dish. You are unhappy about this, You are unhappy they won't give you out of state locals.


don't worry about me worry about your dish! maybe if they didn't give me the Idea that I can stream of dishonline then I would *****.

Home
On Demand
Guide
Live TV
DVR
Blockbuster Movie Pass off dishonline website and the video that dish did on wednesday in S.F. said you can stream from dishonline!


----------



## schmack

I want to see the new Blockbuster content available for streaming, but I am seeing nothing new anywhere. 

My 922 is now waiting for the feature, which is delayed, but when added I expect to be able to select the Blockbuster icon and see the specific streaming content from this offering.


----------



## bmcleod

My free platinum was good until December, but today I signed up for BBMP, then dropped Netflix disk and streaming (net -$8 / mo). I've enjoyed Netflix and credit them with starting something great. I'm just glad now that they've gotten a little to 'big' (greedy?), we have a reasonable alternative.

My menu now says Blockbuster Movie Pass but even after my daily update I still have L677 software, not sure if the newer software is needed for this feature.

I also took advantage of the free Slingbox promotion so we'll see if there's anything there to take advantage of.


----------



## jadebox

olguy said:


> Did you go to your account at dish.com and set up the Moviepass? If it let you set it up the 622 should change the label from Dish Platinum to Blockbuster Moviepass. I think. That's how it worked on my 722K.


Thsi morning I set up MoviePass at dish.com. That went smoothly and I've added discs to my queue. But, I still don't have a "MoviePass" option on my 622 receiver.

'Course, I also cancelled my Netflix by mail subscription. 

-- Roger


----------



## olguy

schmack said:


> I want to see the new Blockbuster content available for streaming, but I am seeing nothing new anywhere.
> 
> My 922 is now waiting for the feature, which is delayed, but when added I expect to be able to select the Blockbuster icon and see the specific streaming content from this offering.


I haven't played with it on her 722K yet. I too am waiting on the 922 to get it. I just followed the how-to at dishonline and the streaming content is the same as before Blockbuster. Dish did a poor job of letting us know exactly what was added. Everything talked about the total package which is great for new subs who don't have anything. I had Platinum HD for $10/mo so basically what got added was the Blockbuster 1 DVD out at a time plan. And since I had that apart from Dish the thing I saw was Dish combining the 2 and now I'm not paying for the BB plan. In order to stream BB to a PC you need a BB On Demand account and then you have the option to stream some movies. I don't know if tthey all stream but robably not.


----------



## scorpion43

bmcleod said:


> My free platinum was good until December, but today I signed up for BBMP, then dropped Netflix disk and streaming (net -$8 / mo). I've enjoyed Netflix and credit them with starting something great. I'm just glad now that they've gotten a little to 'big' (greedy?), we have a reasonable alternative.
> 
> My menu now says Blockbuster Movie Pass but even after my daily update I still have L677 software, not sure if the newer software is needed for this feature.
> 
> I also took advantage of the free Slingbox promotion so we'll see if there's anything there to take advantage of.


my 722 has software L688


----------



## phrelin

olguy said:


> Lesseee, some of us are paying for Platinum and get something added free. Some guys are getting Platinum for free and they're upset that they don't get more free. Cruel world, ain't it.


Well, that's not quite fair as like everything else with Dish, it's not that simple. I got a year of Platinum free as part of the Dish 30th Anniversary thing rather than Starz. I personally don't care if I ever get access to Blockbuster, but the Blockbuster free program logically ought to be available to everyone who's getting an Anniversary promotion whether it's Starz or Platinum or Encore all of which were possibilities.

By the way, I tried to sign up out of curiosity and somehow in the process I ended up without any programming showing in the Summary on my programming page:








Ah well, I'm sure someone sometime will fix it.:sure:


----------



## ccalato

olguy said:


> Did you go to your account at dish.com and set up the Moviepass? If it let you set it up the 622 should change the label from Dish Platinum to Blockbuster Moviepass. I think. That's how it worked on my 722K.


Yeah, did all that. Even started moving my queue over. So far I've found everything plus added some games.


----------



## tcatdbs

I too think any free Platinum subs should get what others are getting. I was on "Absolute" and got the free 12 months of Platinum because Dish dropped that service and it was to make the 50%+ price increase "seem" not so bad. I "feel" like I'm paying that $10 for Platinum (actually a lot more than that), so why don't get the Movie Pass? Not that I want it, just *****ing.

Any of the free stuff I ever tried streaming on Dish was a poor experience compared to Netflix. I don't stream much and dropped the NF streaming, I do get their 1 disk at a time.... if I watch the day I receive it, I can hit at least 2 per week, be interesting to see if BB ships as quickly. I've been trying to log into my Dish account for the past 30 minutes with no luck... hopefully they'll get the bugs worked out soon.


----------



## plasmacat

I setup my Moviepass this morning on my computer. I put a bunch of movies in my queue. Unfortunately most of them have "long wait" or "short wait" . Quite of few of these are available at my local store. 
My question is do I have to have received a DVD by mail before I can get a movie from the store on exchange. Or can I just go and get one which otherwise would have a long wait by mail?
Also when I tried to see what was available for streaming what I found was the same stuff online Dish had before. Where do I find what Blockbuster has for streaming?


----------



## olguy

plasmacat said:


> I setup my Moviepass this morning on my computer. I put a bunch of movies in my queue. Unfortunately most of them have "long wait" or "short wait" . Quite of few of these are available at my local store.
> My question is do I have to have received a DVD by mail before I can get a movie from the store on exchange. Or can I just go and get one which otherwise would have a long wait by mail?
> Also when I tried to see what was available for streaming what I found was the same stuff online Dish had before. Where do I find what Blockbuster has for streaming?


You can only get a DVD at a store when you have a mail out to turn in. And you can't trade the store DVD for another store DVD. It kinda works like mail, store, mail, store, mail, store...

As I stated in an earlier post I don't think you can stream Blockbuster unless you have a Blockbuster On Demand account. This deal just made a bunch of Dish on demand movies and Dishonline streaming movies free. At least that's my opinion. I now have 3001 free movies available on the 722K (they said over 3000, remember :lol: ) and 4000 or so oon Dishonline have been unlocked.


----------



## V35_Pilot

jadebox said:


> Thsi morning I set up MoviePass at dish.com. That went smoothly and I've added discs to my queue. But, I still don't have a "MoviePass" option on my 622 receiver.


I am in the same boat as you - still don't have Movie Pass listed on my 722 either.



jadebox said:


> 'Course, I also cancelled my Netflix by mail subscription.


I am going to wait a week or two before canceling to see how the Blockbuster by mail compares to NF, specifically features such as turn-around time (NF was three mailing days from return to receiving a new queue entry) and title availability.


----------



## sliderbob

scorpion43 said:


> my 722 has software L688


722 does NOT have software L688, the 722K does.


----------



## archer75

So I signed up for movie pass yesterday and proceeded to add a bunch of movies to my blockbuster queue. 

Today when I log in it's telling me I have to click complete registration(which I did yesterday) and I have no movies in my queue and it won't let me log in. I'm just stuck in a loop where it tell me to log in and then click complete registration.

Edit - I had to go to blockbuster.com to get in and not blockbustermoviepass.com


----------



## VDP07

sliderbob said:


> You MUST have a 722K, not a 722.


Customers with a ViP® 622, *ViP 722*, or ViP 722k can enjoy access to thousands of on-demand movies when their receiver is connected to broadband Internet.


----------



## jadebox

V35_Pilot said:


> I am in the same boat as you - still don't have Movie Pass listed on my 722 either.


I did a chat with tech support and they said they are aware of the problem and expect it to be fixed in a few hours.

-- Roger


----------



## tcatdbs

No BB on my 722 yet, does the "Platinum" automatically change to "Blockbuster" when the software is upgraded? I "thought" all movies under "Platinum" were free. I just scrolled through a few and most are free, but some are $5.99... aren't paid movies supposed to be in the "Dish Cinema" section? Looks like Dish is trying to get you to accidently buy stuff. Not signing up until my free Platinum expires, but then it's well worth $10, especially if it includes a disk or 2 of new releases per week mailed!


----------



## CeeWoo

tcatdbs said:


> No BB on my 722 yet, does the "Platinum" automatically change to "Blockbuster" when the software is upgraded? I "thought" all movies under "Platinum" were free. I just scrolled through a few and most are free, but some are $5.99... aren't paid movies supposed to be in the "Dish Cinema" section? Looks like Dish is trying to get you to accidently buy stuff. Not signing up until my free Platinum expires, but then it's well worth $10, especially if it includes a disk or 2 of new releases per week mailed!


on my 722k, it changed from Platinum (or whatever it was) to Blockbuster -- funny though, after I click on Blockbuster Movie Pass, the screen it takes me to starts with "Dish Platinum". Even before the relabeling I saw quite a few movies that I would have had to pay to view (some even listed as FREE HD but paid SD--figure that out LOL)

When I'm in a list/category though, hitting the * button can toggle from free to all

BTW-I'm currently showing 3072 total available...of those 2985 show free (probably includes movies, tv episodes---the whole shooting match) ANOTHER CORRECTION-Seems one of the filters was applied-when I removed all filters the total comes to 5040


----------



## jadebox

CeeWoo said:


> on my 722k, it changed from Platinum (or whatever it was) to Blockbuster -- funny though, after I click on Blockbuster Movie Pass, the screen it takes me to starts with "Dish Platinum". Even before the relabeling I saw quite a few movies that I would have had to pay to view (some even listed as FREE HD but paid SD--figure that out LOL)


Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.

-- Roger


----------



## CeeWoo

jadebox said:


> Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.
> 
> -- Roger


Thus far Roger, all I'm seeing is just a relabeling-maybe others have seen more (Streaming wise that is). I have though opened my acct to start getting the DVD sent to home, so even if nothing else changes, that's a nice perk

I have streamed a couple thing in SD AND earlier today I started another HD download and it completed quickly enough that I may try a HD stream later (I'm busy watching football now )


----------



## schmack

jadebox said:


> Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.
> 
> -- Roger


It turns out you can start watching instantly after you select download, so that's a non-issue. However, the dish interface on my 922 doesn't come close to the Netflix interface on my 360, or my Win7 PC, or the Firefox browser for that matter.

If I get access to those 3000 flicks for VOD, then it is worth keeping methinks. Are there thousands of TV shows as well?


----------



## CeeWoo

schmack said:


> It turns out you can start watching instantly after you select download, so that's a non-issue.


At least for me, in HD the stream was so choppy and constantly buffering, loading it completely has been by far the best option

BUT-like I mentioned, today seems much better, so I'll have to check later

I also wonder, does the amount available change according to what a person is subscribed to?


----------



## Slamminc11

jadebox said:


> Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.
> 
> -- Roger


so don't use it. No one is making you carry/use the blockbuster stuff...


----------



## tampa8

HarveyLA said:


> I am going to do that, and in the meantime keep the separate Blockbuster account that I recently signed up for, first month free and $10/month after that for one DVD rental at a time. I am not interested in whatever they offer online, so this works for me. I can keep the one year free platinum and also get the DVD's separately for $10/month until March.


I can't tell from your post but do you realize you get a one out at at time DVD rental with the Dish offer along with streaming etc...?


----------



## tampa8

jadebox said:


> Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.
> 
> -- Roger


So I guess I would say don't use it? For those of us who would rather have everything that goes with the Dish offer, rather than what comes with Netflix, this is a very good deal. And as someone pointed out, lets wait a little to see how everything works out including the interface before we condemn it....


----------



## olguy

tampa8 said:


> I can't tell from your post but do you realize you get a one out at at time DVD rental with the Dish offer along with streaming etc...?


And if you already have a Blockbuster account the 2 accts get linked which means you keep your queue and the monthly on the original Blockbuster acct goes to $0.00 at least that's what my experience was yesterday. And on the original Blockbuster payment information it now tells me to visit dish.com.mybilling.


----------



## schmack

olguy said:


> And if you already have a Blockbuster account the 2 accts get linked which means you keep your queue and the monthly on the original Blockbuster acct goes to $0.00 at least that's what my experience was yesterday. And on the original Blockbuster payment information it now tells me to visit dish.com.mybilling.


If that is the case then you should still be able to download from blockbuster.com which new subscribers can not.


----------



## scorpion43

everything works perfectly on my 722


----------



## jadebox

Slamminc11 said:


> so don't use it. No one is making you carry/use the blockbuster stuff...


Thank you for such an insightful, illuminating, and useful response.

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox

tampa8 said:


> So I guess I would say don't use it? For those of us who would rather have everything that goes with the Dish offer, rather than what comes with Netflix, this is a very good deal. And as someone pointed out, lets wait a little to see how everything works out including the interface before we condemn it....


Sorry, I didn't realize that offering an opinion was out of line. 

Seriously, of course it's a good deal. I cancelled my Netflix disc subscription saving me about $12 a month.

And, I realize that hasn't been very long since Dish bought Blockbuster. So, I'm not surprised that Dish is using an existing interface.

With the announcement, though, I was hoping that I might be surprised. I didn't know what Dish might have inherited from Blockbuster. But, Blockbuster does have streaming apps for many platforms (my TV and one Blu-Ray player have apps) and I thought that it may have been ported to the DVRs.

I've never used Blockbuster's streaming service so I don't know how it compares to Netflix or Dish. But, frankly, I have to assume that it's better than the Dish Platinum interface.

-- Roger


----------



## schmack

As a Dishnet customer I was excited about this new Blockbuster offering until I got let down... no 922 support yet, which I hope comes real soon. Also, I was expecting a new area online to see everything, but the online content looks the same. A problem online; I can't filter out upgrade necessary content for some reason the checkbox doesn't work.

So, a $10 disk mail/retail exchange integeration is cool, especially with videogames, but I want the stremaing content in it's own clean area on my 922, then I'll know if it's cool.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please get back to topic. Let's discuss the announcement, not each other.


----------



## olguy

schmack said:


> If that is the case then you should still be able to download from blockbuster.com which new subscribers can not.


Blockbuster has 2 types of accounts. The one I subscribed to and the one that is now free is the mail account. If you want to watch Blockbuster OnDemand that is another account.


----------



## FarmerBob

sigma1914 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't good. However, a BluRay will look and sound better. For example, the movie _The Thin Red Line_ was on Netflix streaming and it was really good. The BR version was phenomenal and considered reference quality...it blows away the streaming version.


DISH VOD Streaming is great. It's like in between DISH and BD. Although, yes, BD is the best. But on my DLP anything looks great and the better the transmission/file/product the better it looks.

I watched Spartacus the first season this way, which was my first time doing VOD, and was amazed at the major jump in overall quality over that of the standard off dish Starz channel. I'm hooked now and know that DISH can present a great product. When they want to. I will wait until it hits VOD and DL it. It's well worth the wait. So I have hope that the BB streaming will be at least up to the VOD quality. If so we'll be happy.


----------



## Deke Rivers

olguy said:


> And if you already have a Blockbuster account the 2 accts get linked which means you keep your queue and the monthly on the original Blockbuster acct goes to $0.00 at least that's what my experience was yesterday. And on the original Blockbuster payment information it now tells me to visit dish.com.mybilling.


who told you they get linked? im still showing my cc getting billed form Blockbuster and also a 10 buck charge on my dish bill


----------



## V35_Pilot

tampa8 said:


> So I guess I would say don't use it? For those of us who would rather have everything that goes with the Dish offer, rather than what comes with Netflix, this is a very good deal. And as someone pointed out, lets wait a little to see how everything works out including the interface before we condemn it....


I see no harm in pointing out the interface's weaknesses. Dish seems to be very interested in customer satisfaction (based on their input here and on Twitter, from what I have seen). If they really want to move in the direction of making this offering a Netflix killer they would be very wise to watch initial customer reaction. I am sure Dish has big plans for a redesign, but it is still meaningful for customers to show that not all is lollipops and sunshine.

Personally I am beginning to suffer from "streaming movie overload," whereby I am starting to spend way too much time thinking about what source will provide tonight's movie. Netflix, Amazon, Hulu Plus, among others on the Roku, or Blockbuster on Demand all vie for attention and it will ultimately be the interface that is the easiest to find titles that will win my loyalty. I am pulling for Dish.


----------



## olguy

Deke Rivers said:


> who told you they get linked? im still showing my cc getting billed form Blockbuster and also a 10 buck charge on my dish bill


On 10/1 my Blockbuster DVD queue appeared on my Dish Movie Pass page. As it did for several other posters. I then checked my Blockbuster account at Blockbuster.com and it tells me to visit dish.com/mybilling to update my Blockbuster Movie Pass payment and billing information. There is no billing information available on my Blockbuster account at Blockbuster.com now. On my Dish billing information the Platinum HD was replaced by Movie Pass and the price remained the same, $10. I may get a surprise later this week on my billing, we'll see.


----------



## koji68

Signed up this morning. I had BB before and got linked saving my queue, yay!

It keyed up on my email which is the same in Dish and BB. So maybe if you have different emails in each account, it may not link automatically.

I'm keeping streaming Netflix for a couple of months to see if there is any content difference that would compel me to keep it long term. It is nice to have it available on the phone/tablet for road trips.


----------



## jeffdb27

I went to the Dish web site to complete the Movie Pass setup, and like others who already had BB, it detected that. However, I have the 2-disc-at-a-time plan, and the final page where I was to click to link my account showed "1 Disc at a time" for the "Blockbuster Movie Pass Plan". 

My question is, does this linking replace the original BB plan or supplement it? Will I have 3 discs at a time and still be paying by original BB account separately (if I don't cancel it)? DISH hasn't talked about 2 at a time for new customers yet, so do they have it for existing Platinum and BB customers?

Has anyone who had already had BB 2 at a time made this transition? I bailed out until I have more information.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Paul Secic

VDP07 said:


> Customers with a ViP® 622, *ViP 722*, or ViP 722k can enjoy access to thousands of on-demand movies when their receiver is connected to broadband Internet.


Do I need a power plug for my VIP 722 to get Blockbuster?


----------



## Slordak

My timing on this is horrible. I added Dish Platinum when it was a free add-on, and then kept it when it transitioned to being $10/month. I finally cancelled it a month or two back when they lost FTV ("Fashion TV"). However, it sounds like the Blockbuster package is a complete replacement for this package, only with the movie rental service added for no extra charge, which is a heck of a nice "value add". Had I just kept Dish Platinum another month or two, I wouldn't have to agonize over if I now want to add the package back again.

I have only myself to blame, of course...


----------



## ruralruss

Having the Movie pass is really nice. I have already deleted 2 movies and picked them on dish. I must say I have never been too impressed with Dish web site and now I compare the Movie Pass queue and selection process to my Netflix queue and selection process. Dish as some work to do in the ease of use and overall design categories.


----------



## jadebox

ruralruss said:


> Having the Movie pass is really nice. I have already deleted 2 movies and picked them on dish. I must say I have never been too impressed with Dish web site and now I compare the Movie Pass queue and selection process to my Netflix queue and selection process. Dish as some work to do in the ease of use and overall design categories.


Careful! We're not allowed to criticize the design of Dish's software! 

There is one thing I like about the Movie Pass site compared to Netflix's. Netflix makes it kind of hard to find the popular new releases. Obviously, they do that encourage you to choose older titles to avoid long waits for selections. The Movie Pass site makes it easy to find the latest - and event the upcoming - releases. But, of course, if you choose one of those you might wait longer.

I prefer the openess of the Move Pass interface in that regard. I understand there may be a long wait when I add the newer releases to my queue, so it's not a big deal.

Other than that, though, the web site is pretty sparse. But, that's probably just because it is new. The regular Blockbuster site has more information such as customer reviews.

-- Roger


----------



## ruralruss

On Netflix I particularly like the hoover over synopsis. I did not notice if movie pass allows you to select unreleased movies. I like that as well since we never go to the theater and by the time it is released on dvd I have forgotten it.


----------



## koji68

jeffdb27 said:


> I went to the Dish web site to complete the Movie Pass setup, and like others who already had BB, it detected that. However, I have the 2-disc-at-a-time plan, and the final page where I was to click to link my account showed "1 Disc at a time" for the "Blockbuster Movie Pass Plan".
> 
> My question is, does this linking replace the original BB plan or supplement it? Will I have 3 discs at a time and still be paying by original BB account separately (if I don't cancel it)? DISH hasn't talked about 2 at a time for new customers yet, so do they have it for existing Platinum and BB customers?
> 
> Has anyone who had already had BB 2 at a time made this transition? I bailed out until I have more information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


You will be put into a 1 a month plan. After that, if you want 2 or 3 a month plan you have to call the 800 number to make the modification.


----------



## Wolfpanther

When I attempted to switch from the 1 at a time to the 3 at a time plan I had by calling the 800-WATCH-TV number listed, they told me I had to call Blockbuster and gave me a number to call. When I called that number, they told me I had to call Dish and transferred me to Dish Tech Support. The individual I spoke with finally found a drop down and changed the Plan; however, it's not reflected in my account. She said there is a drop down on the Dish programming page and you just pick which Plan you want. My account didn't show that.


----------



## mfabel

koji68 said:


> You will be put into a 1 a month plan. After that, if you want 2 or 3 a month plan you have to call the 800 number to make the modification.


Any word on how much the 2 at a time or 3 at a time plans will cost? I have the 3 at a time plan with 2 coupons every month for a free in-store rental, and before I give up my current plan I'd like to hear more about how it works with more than 1 disc at a time.


----------



## tcatdbs

I hadn't really tried the Dish Platinum streaming much in a long time. I just watched a couple of HD TV shows and movies this weekend, and they were available for streaming within 15 seconds (just as fast as Netflix). Quality was excellent, no pauses or pixelation.

So if I have free Platinum, will the added free BB movies show up on my list of movies, or will Dish have the Platinum current list, and a longer list for BB subscribers? If they actually change the title from Platinum to BB, you'd think the listing would be the same, and the only real change is the free movies in the mail for those actually paying the $10. Well worth it once my free period ends!

Is there a Dish online link that available movie list can be looked at? Or just look at BB website?



jadebox said:


> Oh ... if it's just Dish Platinum relabeled, even if they add titles, I'm not very excited about this. The interface is cumbersome and you have to "download" the title before it will play. It's noting like the ease and convenience of Netflix instant.
> 
> -- Roger


----------



## Stewart Vernon

One of the things Dish is dropping the ball on again here, though, is in fully explaining things to the consumer.

They make a big splash, but then don't follow through with educating all of their frontline CSRs with answers to important questions.

Like those of us in the free-Platinum for 12 months plan... we apparently won't get the Movie Pass stuff unless we cancel that and sign up for Movie Pass (thus losing the free promo) OR until that freebie expires and we choose to be auto-converted to Movie Pass.

I don't necessarily have a complaint about the policy... but it really isn't explicitly explained anywhere... so you get hyped about the new Movie Pass and then find out there is a catch... whereas upfront explanation for existing customers might be received better.


----------



## DoyleS

I am a little confused when looking at some of the selections. For example, they list DVD and Blu-Ray. Can we get 1 Blu-Ray disk at a time or does it automatically give you the SD disk? Can we exchange in the store for a Blu-Ray disk or are there extra charges for Blu-Ray? If it is a 2 disk set, does it automatically queue the second disk?

Disregard my questions,

I found the FAQ and the answer is positive on all questions.
You can get Blu-Ray at no additional charge.
Not in the FAQ but it appears you can exchange at the store for Blu-Ray. 
If it is a disk set, it automatically queues the set unless you unlock it and limit the shipment to the disks you want.


----------



## jadebox

tcatdbs said:


> I hadn't really tried the Dish Platinum streaming much in a long time. I just watched a couple of HD TV shows and movies this weekend, and they were available for streaming within 15 seconds (just as fast as Netflix).


Maybe something has changed. The last time I tried to watch an online movie (just a couple of days ago) though my 622 DVR it took about 45 minutes for it to download.

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> One of the things Dish is dropping the ball on again here, though, is in fully explaining things to the consumer.
> 
> They make a big splash, but then don't follow through with educating all of their frontline CSRs with answers to important questions.
> 
> Like those of us in the free-Platinum for 12 months plan... we apparently won't get the Movie Pass stuff unless we cancel that and sign up for Movie Pass (thus losing the free promo) OR until that freebie expires and we choose to be auto-converted to Movie Pass.
> 
> I don't necessarily have a complaint about the policy... but it really isn't explicitly explained anywhere... so you get hyped about the new Movie Pass and then find out there is a catch... whereas upfront explanation for existing customers might be received better.


Truthfully, I'd like to see Dish explain that in a way I'd receive it better. I guess it might go something like this....

Last February we wanted to give our customers a gift of a year of a premium on our 30th Anniversary. So some we gave Starz, some we gave Encore, and some we gave Platinum.

Recently, we introduced the Blockbuster Movie Pass and added for free to those with Platinum who got the free Starz or Encore for a year.

But we denied it to those who got Platinum for free for a year because ... we don't like their looks?


----------



## fuzzface

I guess I'll try it out. I already paid for platinum, so I might as well try to get some discs in the mail...


----------



## hootowls

I activated BBMP on Sat morning and loaded up the queue. Wanted two at a time disc service and found a note somewhere that said call Dish for other options so did that and added the second disc service for an extra $5. As of right now my queue still states one at a time service, so another call to Dish. They said changes in service should post within 48 hrs but are aware that this is not happening in all cases and to give it another day. Very nice about it and I did get compensation. BB did ship the first available disc today. I am a little concerned that of the top ten discs in my queue (random selection of Blu-ray and Wii of varying ages) that only one is available "now" with the rest ranging from "very long wait" to "short wait."


----------



## Jhon69

jadebox said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that offering an opinion was out of line.
> 
> Seriously, of course it's a good deal. I cancelled my Netflix disc subscription saving me about $12 a month.
> 
> And, I realize that hasn't been very long since Dish bought Blockbuster. So, I'm not surprised that Dish is using an existing interface.
> 
> With the announcement, though, I was hoping that I might be surprised. I didn't know what Dish might have inherited from Blockbuster. But, Blockbuster does have streaming apps for many platforms (my TV and one Blu-Ray player have apps) and I thought that it may have been ported to the DVRs.
> 
> I've never used Blockbuster's streaming service so I don't know how it compares to Netflix or Dish. But, frankly, I have to assume that it's better than the Dish Platinum interface.
> 
> -- Roger


Well when I select BlockBuster Movie Pass on my 722k,it goes to Explore Movies,then I can select HD only,then press the * button to bring up free movies in HD only,can't do that when I go into NetFlix on my HDTV.That said Dish needs to get BlockBuster Movie Pass to stream HD as fast as NetFlix.

But BlockBuster Movie Pass Service is just a new service so hopefully it will improve.


----------



## jadebox

jadebox said:


> Maybe something has changed. The last time I tried to watch an online movie (just a couple of days ago) though my 622 DVR it took about [1 hour and] 45 minutes for it to download.


Okay ... I see ... it says "Wait 1 hour and 45 minutes" then it starts an ugly flickering back and forth between a screen that says "Wait ..." and one that says "Press [something] to watch." The [something] icon on the screen looks like _a_ Play button, but not like _the_ Play button on the Dish remote. Nevertheless, pressing the Play button does start the video playing without having to wait for the download to finish.

So, it's kind of funky, but you don't have to wait for the download to finish in spite of it initially saying that you do.

Yeah ... I think the interface needs a little work. 

-- Roger


----------



## rtk

I first want to applaud Dish for making this bundled service available. We currently have Dishnetwork (Platinum), Blockbuster (Blu-ray) and Netflix (streaming only) and I saw Movie Pass as a way to eliminate the monthly expense of Netflix. While I recognize there may be some who like the Movie Pass interface with layered menus, the user ease in displaying/finding and playback of streaming Movie Pass content did not go over well in my household. I would kindly urge the developers to look at the different Netlfix enabled streaming devices which are more responsive and easier to navigate and playback content vs. the menus on the 722k. Even if the content is there, I could not get my family to want to use it. I love my 722k but the interface for accessing streaming content needs to be updated to make a viable option.


----------



## chris83

Okay, sorry to sound incredibly dense here. I currently have America's Top 200 with the ViP722K DVR. If I were interested in doing the Blockbuster deal would it be another $10 per month?

Thank you!


----------



## Slamminc11

chris83 said:


> Okay, sorry to sound incredibly dense here. I currently have America's Top 200 with the ViP722K DVR. If I were interested in doing the Blockbuster deal would it be another $10 per month?
> 
> Thank you!


yes


----------



## Steeloc15

So if I already have BB do I just have to add Movie Pass to my dish package and then it'll automatically link the two accounts and only bill me through dish? or do I need to cancel my existing BB account and set up a new one through dish. People seem to be saying that you can link the two, but I'm still a little unclear on how that works.


----------



## rtk

Steeloc15 said:


> So if I already have BB do I just have to add Movie Pass to my dish package and then it'll automatically link the two accounts and only bill me through dish? or do I need to cancel my existing BB account and set up a new one through dish. People seem to be saying that you can link the two, but I'm still a little unclear on how that works.


You can sign up for Movie pass yourself online and it will cancel/overide your existing Blockbuster account and replace it with Movie pass. When you login to your Blockbuster account, it will say Movie pass subscription and linked to Dish. The only word of advice I would give you is be sure you want to replace your existing Blockbuster account with Movie Pass. I cancelled Movie Pass yet the Blockbuster system still says I have it and a three-way phone (myself-Blockbuster-Dish) still didn't resolve the link being severed. Not sure all the bugs in the linking process have been worked out yet so just look before you jump.


----------



## olguy

Steeloc15 said:


> So if I already have BB do I just have to add Movie Pass to my dish package and then it'll automatically link the two accounts and only bill me through dish? or do I need to cancel my existing BB account and set up a new one through dish. People seem to be saying that you can link the two, but I'm still a little unclear on how that works.


When activating Movie Pass on Dish it will give you the opportunity to enter your Blockbuster log on info. Then it will link and Dish takes over the billing.


----------



## jeffdb27

rtk said:


> You can sign up for Movie pass yourself online and it will cancel/overide your existing Blockbuster account and replace it with Movie pass. When you login to your Blockbuster account, it will say Movie pass subscription and linked to Dish. The only word of advice I would give you is be sure you want to replace your existing Blockbuster account with Movie Pass. I cancelled Movie Pass yet the Blockbuster system still says I have it and a three-way phone (myself-Blockbuster-Dish) still didn't resolve the link being severed. Not sure all the bugs in the linking process have been worked out yet so just look before you jump.


For what reason(s) would you not want to go ahead and link the accounts? I understand you have to call to get the 2 or 3 at a time by mail plans but what else is different?

Before Movie Pass was offered, the BB website mentioned a plan that didn't include in-store exchanges. I think it was only a dollar less so I didn't look into it further. The nearest BB store to me is 80 miles away. You had to call and have a CSR set that up too. They really need to get up to speed on user interfaces.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## southman_70

I just found out yesterday that if you are a dishnetwork customer like myself that is bundled thru another company such as Centurylink you are ineligible for the movie pass. I call BS on that one there because for all intent and purposes I am a full dishnetwork customer with the platinum package.


----------



## clotter

southman_70 said:


> I just found out yesterday that if you are a dishnetwork customer like myself that is bundled thru another company such as Centurylink you are ineligible for the movie pass. I call BS on that one there because for all intent and purposes I am a full dishnetwork customer with the platinum package.


Southman, you may want to check again. I have Dish through Centurylink and now have the movie pass. In fact, my first Blu-ray by mail should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## southman_70

I will check again but I was told that yesterday. So obviously there is a disconnect. I just did and still don't have it. Hmmmm


----------



## jadebox

As an aside ... I switched my Netflix plan to streaming only since I'll be able to get discs from Dish/Blockbuster. Netflix's site said that I had whatever number of days to return the discs I had at home. So, I packaged them up in one of those red envelopes and sent it off yesterday.

Today, I get an email from Netflix saying that they just mailed me the next two discs in my queue.

Ugh ..... 

-- Roger


----------



## tcatdbs

How true are these statements from the Dish website?

Over 100,000 titles available
New releases available *before *Netflix® and Redbox®
Blu-ray rentals included at no extra fee
No due dates or late fees
Don't wait for your next movie to ship - *get it right now at your local Blockbuster store with unlimited in-store exchanges*

Seems like an extremely good deal for $10... the 20 channels of Platinum are worth that!


----------



## DoyleS

Just curious how quickly some of you are seeing shipments made? I setup my account yesterday and filled the queue. All of my top items are listed as available NOW but so far no indication that anything has shipped. With BB, everything went out the same day a movie was returned or on joining it went out that first day.


----------



## DoyleS

I can't comment on whether there are 100k movies. Getting the movies before Redbox or Netflix is in most likely in their contract with the movie suppliers. 
No extra charge for Blu-Ray is TRUE.
No Late Fee. TRUE
Return to any Store. TRUE


----------



## Jhon69

tcatdbs said:


> How true are these statements from the Dish website?
> 
> Over 100,000 titles available
> New releases available *before *Netflix® and Redbox®
> Blu-ray rentals included at no extra fee
> No due dates or late fees
> Don't wait for your next movie to ship - *get it right now at your local Blockbuster store with unlimited in-store exchanges*
> 
> Seems like an extremely good deal for $10... the 20 channels of Platinum are worth that!


It's not just an extremely good deal,that's a hell of a good deal in anybody's book!.Don't forget Platinum,now BlockBuster Movie Pass is 22 channels!.


----------



## jeffdb27

Jhon69 said:


> It's not just an extremely good deal,that's a hell of a good deal in anybody's book!.Don't forget Platinum,now BlockBuster Movie Pass is 22 channels!.


One of the channels, LOGO, is marketed as an HD channel, but has never, ever shown an HD show on DISH.


----------



## CeeWoo

I set up my acct over the weekend and and got notice yesterday that my selection had shipped. It arrived today, so I suspect it must have shipped Saturday after I filled the queue.



DoyleS said:


> Just curious how quickly some of you are seeing shipments made? I setup my account yesterday and filled the queue. All of my top items are listed as available NOW but so far no indication that anything has shipped. With BB, everything went out the same day a movie was returned or on joining it went out that first day.


----------



## jeffdb27

DoyleS said:


> Just curious how quickly some of you are seeing shipments made? I setup my account yesterday and filled the queue. All of my top items are listed as available NOW but so far no indication that anything has shipped. With BB, everything went out the same day a movie was returned or on joining it went out that first day.


I've had the BB 2 at a time by mail service only for a few weeks, after having been with Netflix for years. BB is definitely not as quick at getting me discs as Netflix was, at least to me. I am in the middle of Kansas, so that might have something to do with it. Netflix discs sometimes had a Wichita return address and sometimes Oklahoma City. BB has always been Tulsa. They seem to get back to them in one day, but it takes about three days for me to receive the next disc. With Netflix, it was one day back, and then I'd have the replacement the next day (two days after I returned one).

Also, as someone else posted, a lot of the movies BB has seem to be on a wait list, either long or short. I can imagine with them adding thousands or 10s of thousands of DISH customers all at once, the inventory may not be able to handle it. Maybe they planned ahead and stocked up. Let's hope!

Jeff


----------



## Jhon69

jeffdb27 said:


> One of the channels, LOGO, is marketed as an HD channel, but has never, ever shown an HD show on DISH.


That's why Dish Network's HD Platinum,changed to Platinum,now changed to BlockBuster Movie Pass.It's no secret there are SD channels in there,it would be nice if they were all in HD.But for $10. a month it still adds more HD channels to my AT120 plus BlockBuster Movie Pass.

If you feel you need to complain there is always [email protected] .

And there is nothing wrong with complaining to the above address,I do it if I feel something is wrong.


----------



## olguy

I returned a store DVD Sunday morning. I had an email a couple of hours later acknowledging that. I got an email yesterday morning telling me my next DVD order was being processed. I got an email yesterday afternoon telling me it had shipped and should arrive no later than Wednesday. It arrived today, Tuesday.


----------



## chris83

Is there any way to see what's available for streaming and DVD/Blu-Ray?


----------



## jeffdb27

Jhon69 said:


> That's why Dish Network's HD Platinum,changed to Platinum,now changed to BlockBuster Movie Pass.It's no secret there are SD channels in there,it would be nice if they were all in HD.But for $10. a month it still adds more HD channels to my AT120 plus BlockBuster Movie Pass.
> 
> If you feel you need to complain there is always [email protected] .
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with complaining to the above address,I do it if I feel something is wrong.


I agree it's a great value. The best $10 you can spend on DISH, IMHO. But even with the name change, channel 373 - LOGO, still shows an HD on the guide. I just don't understand the point of it. No big deal, as the channel, like most, has gone completely off format.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

tcatdbs said:


> How true are these statements from the Dish website?
> 
> Over 100,000 titles available
> New releases available *before *Netflix® and Redbox®
> Blu-ray rentals included at no extra fee
> No due dates or late fees
> Don't wait for your next movie to ship - *get it right now at your local Blockbuster store with unlimited in-store exchanges*
> 
> Seems like an extremely good deal for $10... the 20 channels of Platinum are worth that!


I haven't counted, so I can't vouch for the "100,000 titles" part... but everything else is true. The "before Netflix and Redbox" thing could be huge, since that is something Blockbuster negotiated last year before they went belly-up and got bought out by Dish... so Dish gets the fruits of that 30-day exclusive window.

To some, like me, it's not a big deal to wait... but I can be patient. Most people aren't patient... so that agreement for exclusivity is huge for most of their customers.


----------



## mike1977

Well, I won't feel as bad with this movie pass if I don't get to a dvd movie for a few days, since the $10 also gets me HDNet Movie channel, Sony Movie Channel, and Epix, whereas with Netflix $10 only got me 1 disc at time.


----------



## tcatdbs

NF 1 at a time is really only $8, I get at least 2 per week. I prefer the newer movies to the older streaming ones (why I dropped NF streaming). My free Platinum expires in 3 or 4 months, I'll sign up for BB then and drop NF. If it wasn't for Platinum, I'm not sure I'd even be with Dish, but now it got at least $8 better!

I'll bet in about a year when they have the bugs worked out, they'll do what NF did and start charging for the mailed Disks (probably $10 for current Platinum and $6 for Disks = same $16 NF charges).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm sure people have seen the new Dish spots by now?

I like this one:


----------



## olds403

southman_70 said:


> I just found out yesterday that if you are a dishnetwork customer like myself that is bundled thru another company such as Centurylink you are ineligible for the movie pass. I call BS on that one there because for all intent and purposes I am a full dishnetwork customer with the platinum package.


I have my dish bundled through TDS Metrocom and had no problem signing up for MoviePass.


----------



## Jhon69

jeffdb27 said:


> I agree it's a great value. The best $10 you can spend on DISH, IMHO. But even with the name change, channel 373 - LOGO, still shows an HD on the guide. I just don't understand the point of it. No big deal, as the channel, like most, has gone completely off format.


OK let's see if I can try to explain it better this time.LOGO must be paying Dish Network to be a HD channel on their system because it says HD on the left side in the guide.It is up to the channel programmer to provide or not the type of channel that they are paying Dish Network for.

So basically all complaints about SD programming on the LOGO channel, should be sent to the LOGO channel not Dish Network.I totally agree with you LOGO should be showing HD programming because that's what they are paying Dish Network for.

I googled LOGO channel and found the answer to your question here on their website.

http://www.logotv.com/about/faq.jhtml#hd


----------



## jeffdb27

Jhon69 said:


> I googled LOGO channel and found the answer to your question here on their website.
> 
> http://www.logotv.com/about/faq.jhtml#hd


Yeah, I saw that answer before. It's been up there a while. I know this isn't the place for this discussion. But since we're here, Logo used to show 'Queer as Folk' from Showtime. At least some of that series was shot in HD. So they don't need new cameras for that! Obviously there is other equipment involved, but it just goes to show how weak their answer is.

To your other point, I disagree slightly about not complaining to DISH about Logo. DISH is putting the channel in an HD package. While everyone knows not all shows on HD channels are in HD, this channel takes the cake. As I said before, no HD show has ever been shown on this channel. DISH should compalin to LOGO and not label it as HD. This has been going on for years. Now that they have renamed Platinum HD to Movie Pass, it's just not as blatent.

Jeff


----------



## plasmacat

DoyleS said:


> Just curious how quickly some of you are seeing shipments made? I setup my account yesterday and filled the queue. All of my top items are listed as available NOW but so far no indication that anything has shipped. With BB, everything went out the same day a movie was returned or on joining it went out that first day.


I got my first Blu-ray from Dish yesterday. I set up my movie pass account and queue Sat. Got an email from Dish/Blockbuster saying I must have at least 10 movies in my queue before they would mail any. So I did that.
The movie I got was 5th on my list. Numbers 2 to 4 had long or short waits. Number 1 was "unavailable". Why list a video that's unavailable?

*Still want to know how to see what's available for streaming. I would be streaming to my computer only.*


----------



## jadebox

plasmacat said:


> I got my first Blu-ray from Dish yesterday. I set up my movie pass account and queue Sat. Got an email from Dish/Blockbuster saying I must have at least 10 movies in my queue before they would mail any. So I did that.


I think that's just a recommendation. I only have three items in my queue and I received my first disc yesterday.

-- Roger


----------



## brucegrr

I received my first disc today.

Several observations.

1. I live in far NW Ohio. Netflix shipped from Toledo which was 1 day service. Blockbuster ships from Mansfield which is 2 day service. (not a big deal)

2. The Blockbuster shipping pouches are not as user-firendly. The Netfilx shipping pouches have a paper strip over the part of the pouch that must be removed before mailing it back. The Blockbuster pouch doesn't. (not a big deal but I suspect it leads to tape having to be used to seal them properly.)

3. The combination of disc/streaming/games/store makes for a good deal.

4. We live in a rural area. The closest store is 40 miles away in Bowling Green. This might work for us since our daughter is a commuter student at Bowling Green State University. The next closest store is in Toledo over 50 miles away.


----------



## CeeWoo

Strange Bruce...I also got my first disk yesterday, and the return envelop I have is preglued so I don't believe it'll require tape to seal

For anyone knowing: If I do an in store exchange, will I bring the entire envelope in with the disk? Will they give me a new envelope to mail back whatever disk I pick up OR will it go back to the store also (and they scan it so their system knows I no longer have any disks at all)?

I'm just a little confused as to how it works since I'm hearing that at least every other disk has to be mailed to me

I've been searching their site for info on this, but all I've been able to find is "unlimited in store exchange" and no real details as to how


----------



## brucegrr

Sorry, I wasn't clear. It is pre-glued but no strip which will surely lead to, at our house, someone closing the pouch without the disc inside.


----------



## VDP07

jeffdb27 said:


> ......To your other point, I disagree slightly about not complaining to DISH about Logo. DISH is putting the channel in an* HD package*. While everyone knows not all shows on HD channels are in HD, this channel takes the cake. As I said before, no HD show has ever been shown on this channel. DISH should compalin to LOGO and not label it as HD. This has been going on for years. Now that they have *renamed Platinum HD to Movie Pass*, it's just not as blatent.
> 
> Jeff


Logo is not in an HD package. "Platinum HD" was actually renamed "Dish Platinum" quite a while ago and includes both HD and SD channels.


----------



## altidude

jadebox said:


> I think that's just a recommendation. I only have three items in my queue and I received my first disc yesterday.
> 
> -- Roger


I had one movie in my queue and they sent it. I've added bunch since then.


----------



## Paul Secic

jeffdb27 said:


> One of the channels, LOGO, is marketed as an HD channel, but has never, ever shown an HD show on DISH.


They have quite a few non HD channels in that tier. I hope they get more.


----------



## V35_Pilot

brucegrr said:


> I received my first disc today.


Me, too. I had been a one-disc customer of NF's for probably a bit over a year until this deal.



brucegrr said:


> Several observations.
> 
> 1. I live in far NW Ohio. Netflix shipped from Toledo which was 1 day service. Blockbuster ships from Mansfield which is 2 day service. (not a big deal)


I live in Central NY state, just outside of Syracuse. Netflix has a distribution center in my city so if I mailed out a disc to them on Monday I would have a new one by Wednesday.

Apparently BB/Dish has a distribution center in Rochester, NY, about 80 miles to the west. My first disc was in the queue on Saturday and I received it on Wednesday. Looks like I may only be able to squeak out four or perhaps five a month with this arrangement, compared to Netflix's nine discs a month if I am on top of watching the movie and returning it by next-day's mail.

The one extra day in mailing for both receiving and returning is certainly not a deal-breaker. Having the option to choose newer movies and games makes up for that, and who knows? Over time BB/Dish may even expand their distribution centers should they become more popular.

Canceled the DVD portion of my Netflix account today as well. Can't shake the thought that this is what Netflix wanted me to do since announcing their new company structure, though.


----------



## CeeWoo

brucegrr said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. It is pre-glued but no strip which will surely lead to, at our house, someone closing the pouch without the disc inside.


OK-gotcha! I misunderstoood


----------



## CeeWoo

Well, nevermind! Despite the website saying they handle exchanges, we took our movie down and were told "we're closing this store, so we can't help"
Oh well, I'm sure we'll be fine by mail



CeeWoo said:


> For anyone knowing: If I do an in store exchange, will I bring the entire envelope in with the disk? Will they give me a new envelope to mail back whatever disk I pick up OR will it go back to the store also (and they scan it so their system knows I no longer have any disks at all)?
> 
> I'm just a little confused as to how it works since I'm hearing that at least every other disk has to be mailed to me
> 
> I've been searching their site for info on this, but all I've been able to find is "unlimited in store exchange" and no real details as to how


----------



## TBoneit

Paul Secic said:


> They have quite a few non HD channels in that tier. I hope they get more.


Paul, I believe you mean you hope they get more HD channels. As I read it I said to myself why would he want more SD channels.

**************************************

This actually could turn out to be a really good deal for Dishnetwork to keep existing customers and garner new customers.

So Charlie got Blockbuster and it's mail delivery system, and distribution deals fairly cheap as I understand it. It looks like a forward looking plan that is coming together. I wonder if DirecTV is unhappy they didn't bid on BB?

Now if they get a BB client in the VIP series to stream that'd be even better. I suspect that for much of the country with lowspeed, relatively, Internet connectivity downloading before watching is better.


----------



## Dario33

Dumb question -- couldn't find the answer in this thread or on Dish's notification. Anyway, is there a charge if you don't mail back/drop-off the DVD by any specified amount of time? Basically, is there the concept of late rental return fees?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TBoneit said:


> Now if they get a BB client in the VIP series to stream that'd be even better. I suspect that for much of the country with lowspeed, relatively, Internet connectivity downloading before watching is better.


I thought you already could do this on most of the ViP receivers (612 and 922 not currently supported though)? Granted, depending on your internet bandwidth, you might have to let it buffer for a while... but I thought you could sort-of stream already.

Meanwhile... what I'm really waiting for is support for iPad/iPhone streaming of the Blockbuster content. We already have most of the code there since the Dish Remote Access app supports watching content or Live TV streamed from your ViP receiver (922, or 722 with the Sling adapter)... so all they need to do is tweak and test this directed to Blockbuster servers instead of your home DVR.

This thing will take off faster once they add that support too.



Dario33 said:


> Dumb question -- couldn't find the answer in this thread or on Dish's notification. Anyway, is there a charge if you don't mail back/drop-off the DVD by any specified amount of time? Basically, is there the concept of late rental return fees?


IF it works the way Netflix does... you are limited (depending on the plan) as to how many discs you can have at a time BUT you can keep it forever as long as you keep paying the monthly fee for the service. IF you ever cancel the service, that's when you'd have to send the disc back OR buy it... but from their perspective they kind of like it if you keep the same movie for several weeks because you are saving them on the handling/postage of the exchange.


----------



## CeeWoo

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought you already could do this on most of the ViP receivers (612 and 922 not currently supported though)? Granted, depending on your internet bandwidth, you might have to let it buffer for a while... but I thought you could sort-of stream already.


It's strange, but with my 722k some things show as 
"Available NoW" and others have said "Available in (fill in time here)"

No rhyme or reason that I can see

I have streamed some SD that worked just fine, and in the last couple days I've done some HD that might have to buffer once or twice


----------



## chris83

How do the streaming options for programming compare to Netflix?


----------



## jpeckinp

It would be nice if on the site it had just a section for movies that can be streamed. It sucks having to look at every movie description to see if I can stream it.

I would prefer to just stream but the first movie I selected got sent to me?


----------



## jeffdb27

The interface can definitely use some major improvements. I started streaming a movie and fell asleep near the end. So today, I wanted to finish watching it. Well it had been past 24 hours so it wasn't in "My Movies" any longer. So I selected to steam it again. However, there is no way to fast forward thru the movie before it downloads. Netflix did this even showing little thumbnails as it did it (on my PS3). There really needs to be a way to jump to a point in a movie, or fast forward into it before waiting for it do download to the place you want to begin watching.


----------



## Dario33

Added my first DVD to my queue last night and got notification this morning it'll arrive by Saturday. So far, so good...


----------



## snappingturtle

The movie pass add-on is probably worth it if you want the blockbuster disk subscription service and you want some extra movie channels added to your dish channel lineup, but you won't be getting any blockbuster streaming videos with this package.

I don't perceive this as competing with netflix streaming in any way.

The widevine plugin, required for streaming from dishonline.com, for firefox does not work with firefox 7 and dishnetwork.com, required to login and watch videos on dishonline.com, does not work at all with google chrome.
I'm not downgrading or using IE. I value my online security.

The on-demand capability builtin to the 722 and others seems pretty miserable - absolutely no comparison to netflix.

I like my dish network for the value it brings, I would not get the movie pass package to stream anything. For $10/month, the disk subscription and extra channels might be worth it. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Paul Secic

TBoneit said:


> Paul, I believe you mean you hope they get more HD channels. As I read it I said to myself why would he want more SD channels.
> 
> **************************************
> 
> This actually could turn out to be a really good deal for Dishnetwork to keep existing customers and garner new customers.
> 
> So Charlie got Blockbuster and it's mail delivery system, and distribution deals fairly cheap as I understand it. It looks like a forward looking plan that is coming together. I wonder if DirecTV is unhappy they didn't bid on BB?
> 
> Now if they get a BB client in the VIP series to stream that'd be even better. I suspect that for much of the country with lowspeed, relatively, Internet connectivity downloading before watching is better.


I meant they need more HD channels in that tier not less.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought you already could do this on most of the ViP receivers (612 and 922 not currently supported though)? Granted, depending on your internet bandwidth, you might have to let it buffer for a while... but I thought you could sort-of stream already.
> 
> Meanwhile... what I'm really waiting for is support for iPad/iPhone streaming of the Blockbuster content. We already have most of the code there since the Dish Remote Access app supports watching content or Live TV streamed from your ViP receiver (922, or 722 with the Sling adapter)... so all they need to do is tweak and test this directed to Blockbuster servers instead of your home DVR.
> 
> This thing will take off faster once they add that support too.
> 
> IF it works the way Netflix does... you are limited (depending on the plan) as to how many discs you can have at a time BUT you can keep it forever as long as you keep paying the monthly fee for the service. IF you ever cancel the service, that's when you'd have to send the disc back OR buy it... but from their perspective they kind of like it if you keep the same movie for several weeks because you are saving them on the handling/postage of the exchange.


You need an adapter for 622 and 722 for $25.00.


----------



## TBoneit

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought you already could do this on most of the ViP receivers (612 and 922 not currently supported though)? Granted, depending on your internet bandwidth, you might have to let it buffer for a while... but I thought you could sort-of stream already.
> I


I do stream Netflix and that would be true streaming. I can fast forward as soon as it starts playing. Usually a very short pause pause as I/m on High speed Internet. With the BB you can FF as far into the video as has already been downloaded. AFAIK



Paul Secic said:


> You need an adapter for 622 and 722 for $25.00.


What Adapter?? Unless you mean Wireless. My stuff is all wired even the laptops.


----------



## tcatdbs

Damn, I just switched to Chrome a week or two ago, liking it better than FF, now no compatibly at all on my PC. Bought the $99 Sling Adaptor (good thing I got the $99 rebate!). How can a company as big as Dish not make things work on the top 4 or 5 browsers?  Looks like Dish needs to hire a couple Netflix technicians. 



snappingturtle said:


> The widevine plugin, required for streaming from dishonline.com, for firefox does not work with firefox 7 and dishnetwork.com, required to login and watch videos on dishonline.com, does not work at all with google chrome.
> I'm not downgrading or using IE. I value my online security.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Chrome is soon to be the #2 browser in use, overtaking FF.


----------



## sigma1914

HobbyTalk said:


> Chrome is soon to be the #2 browser in use, overtaking FF.


They're definitely gaining ground on FF...still about 6% behind last I saw.

As for those unhappy with compatibility, I usually recommend having a couple browsers available on your computer.


----------



## DoyleS

Started adding Blu-Ray movies to my queue on Monday. Have 10 in there and 8 of them say available NOW but nothing has shipped. Sent a note to Customer Service to ask about it but haven't heard anything. Would have thought that something would have shipped by the 4th day.


----------



## mike1977

sigma1914 said:


> They're definitely gaining ground on FF...still about 6% behind last I saw.
> 
> As for those unhappy with compatibility, I usually recommend having a couple browsers available on your computer.


Yeah, I always keep IE and Firefox up to date on my computer. When something doesn't work with one, I try again with the other.

I got my first disc from movie pass today and I joined over the weekend.


----------



## tcatdbs

Switched back to FF 6.0 to get Dish online capability. Leaving Chrome on in case they come out with Chrome on Android soon. Still have IE, I have 1 customer who's online form only works with IE. Chrome seems to get font sizing a little better looking that FF, but there's a lot to like about FF.

Dish online on "guide" only goes up to channel 639 if you have "HD" set, what's up with that? Dish is a good deal, but they sure need to start working on their technology.

edit: So as to not derail this thread on what is really an unrelated topic, I edited here rather than tack another reply at the end... After having switched back to FF a few days, I really am finding it better than Chrome. Chrome has a lot of potential and few nice things, but things about FF I like:
1. Dish Online runs on it
2. It printing interface from Gmail is much better
3. Seems to render a few web pages better, particularly Gmail
4. I've used Personas for a long time and got use to my personal theme on the Header (not sure if Chrome has anything like this, without a lot of work)
5. I like the Separate search bar with selectable search providers

Really don't like how all kinds of stuff stops working on updates for any of them (still on FF 6.0, won't update to 7.0 since Dish won't work)


----------



## rtk

jeffdb27 said:


> For what reason(s) would you not want to go ahead and link the accounts? I understand you have to call to get the 2 or 3 at a time by mail plans but what else is different?
> 
> Before Movie Pass was offered, the BB website mentioned a plan that didn't include in-store exchanges. I think it was only a dollar less so I didn't look into it further. The nearest BB store to me is 80 miles away. You had to call and have a CSR set that up too. They really need to get up to speed on user interfaces.


My 2 disc Blockbuster plan = 13.99. 
New 2 Disc Movie pass plan = 15.00

I already have Movie Pass content with my Platinum HD plan, so there is no compelling reason to add it. To be brutally honest, unless Dish significantly updates the user interface to access the online content via Dish receiver or develop partnerships with existing STBs/TV and deliver online content with a similar interface to other existing service, Netflix, Vudu, etc, I'm not convinced Dishonline will ever be a real competitor. Given the above, I think its pretty clear now why Movie pass wasn't offered to the general public and limited only to Dish subscribers. There are no STB, other that a couple of Dish receiver, which actually allow you to receive BB/Dish online streaming content.

After a brief hiccup, I'm back to my original BB 2 disc subscription. For new Blockbuster subscribers, who don't have Platinum HD, the Movie pass online content BB disc service does provide a good value. Unfortunately based on the feedback from the kids and wife, Dishonline streaming content/presentation/ease of use, isn't sufficient to allow me to kill the Netflix subscription.


----------



## slickshoes

No need to dump Chrome guys, afterall it is the best browser by FAR. Dish will eventually support it. In the meantime grabe the IE Tab plugin, and it will open in chrome...

http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hehijbfgiekmjfkfjpbkbammjbdenadd?hc=search&hcp=main


----------



## phrelin

slickshoes said:


> No need to dump Chrome guys, afterall it is the best browser by FAR. Dish will eventually support it. In the meantime grabe the IE Tab plugin, and it will open in chrome...
> 
> http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hehijbfgiekmjfkfjpbkbammjbdenadd?hc=search&hcp=main


That really says everything about how frustrating it is on the web when the two main competitors to IE have to provide an IE plugin tab. But what can one expect in the era of people with short attention spans and a narrow view of their job.:shrug:

I suppose HTML5 will end this...


----------



## fuzzface

Set up my account Monday. Message of first disc mailed Tuesday. Received disc today. Will see how quick the turn-around is on returns and new sendouts...


----------



## DoyleS

My mileage is a lot worse. 10 Blu-Ray disks in the Queue indicating NOW and still nothing shipped after signing up on Monday. I did get a msg from BB saying that it takes 1-2 business days to activate an account and get shipping started and no activity on weekends. So, I guess we check on Monday. So far, no Joy.


----------



## gireeshbhat

I signed up for Blockbuster Movie pass Tuesday 4th Oct. I added 10 movies to my queue with 9 "Available Now". No disks have shipped yet. I called up yesterday and was told they would contact the technical team and ship something out ASAP. I called again this evening and the rep told me there was a problem on their end with Movie Pass and account re-reinstatement. She sent me a free Blockbuster in store rental coupon in my email for my trouble.
I am not impressed so far. I will wait a couple of days (they do not ship on Sat). Netflix is still chugging along as usual (one business day turnaround).


----------



## david91722

DoyleS said:


> My mileage is a lot worse. 10 Blu-Ray disks in the Queue indicating NOW and still nothing shipped after signing up on Monday. I did get a msg from BB saying that it takes 1-2 business days to activate an account and get shipping started and no activity on weekends. So, I guess we check on Monday. So far, no Joy.


You'll have to wait at least one more day. Monday is a federal holiday. (Columbus Day)


----------



## dishman1999

jeffdb27 said:


> One of the channels, LOGO, is marketed as an HD channel, but has never, ever shown an HD show on DISH.


nope not a good deal I rather have the top 250 then something that waste my gas or have to be a slave to the mail box!


----------



## chris83

I think I may be missing some things with all that is entailed in the Blockbuster Movie Pass package, so please help me out.

With the "old" Netflix you could either receive discs by mail or stream content via the internet to a "Netflix ready" device on my TV (or PC/mobile device). So, If I wanted to stream old shows such as "Doctor Who" or "Star Trek" or "Ken Burns-The Civil War" I would search and then add to my instant queue.

Question: does the BBMP not have access to that type of programming to actually stream thru my DVR to my TV? I'm not talking about watching online via my PC, but actually via my ViP722K. If I were to look for "Hawaii Five-O", I'm thinking I can get the physical discs mailed to me, but not be able to stream to my HDTV directly.

If I'm a fan of Netflix because I can view TV shows such as "Monk" or "Heroes" or "Mad Men" actually on my TV, should I just stay with that?

Thanks!


----------



## hootowls

First week is in the can. Upgraded to two discs at a time with them shipping on Mon and Wed with receipt on Wed and Fri. This is close to Netflix speed in my area but will need to see the return side of things. My queue has 84 titles of mixed content (DVD, Blu and Wii of varying release dates) with just over half (46) being available "Now" (ouch!). Six are listed as "Unavailable" - not sure I understand the point of that category. No longer a B&M store in my area although there is a kiosk, which I guess isn't part of the deal. Streaming content and experience not anywhere near a compelling feature for me, so keeping Netflix streaming. I'm hoping that there was and will continue to be an influx of subscribers that will encourage the stability and growth of this partnership.


----------



## StevenA

No issues on my side, signed up Saturday, email Monday saying they sent it, got it Tuesday.

Receiver still says Dish Platinum instead of moviepass however.

Only other annoying thing is the dvd we got, its a rental version and says to buy the full version if you want to see any extras. Really? Your kidding right? No thanks.


----------



## V35_Pilot

chris83 said:


> If I'm a fan of Netflix because I can view TV shows such as "Monk" or "Heroes" or "Mad Men" actually on my TV, should I just stay with that?


I would say yes. My impression is that NF's streaming product still is head and shoulders above BB/Dish's product and worth the additional $8. or so per month. Factors such as web site, amount of streaming titles, numerous types of devices (not just PC and receiver) all make it a better product at this point, IMO.

I dropped NF's DVD product once BB/Dish went live since to me these services are equivalent.


----------



## Paul Secic

david91722 said:


> You'll have to wait at least one more day. Monday is a federal holiday. (Columbus Day)


Almost all stores, doctors ETC. are open on Columbus Day.


----------



## Jhon69

chris83 said:


> How do the streaming options for programming compare to Netflix?


Streaming with NetFlix at this time is better,but BlockBuster Movie Pass is a new service and I sure they are trying to improve.

HD-PQ I give to BlockBuster Movie Pass.

Also your results can vary depending on your ISP speed.


----------



## DoyleS

I am a little confused with the BB streaming service. I recently upgraded my home theater with a new projector and a Samsung BD-D6700 Blu-Ray player. This player has an internet hub with Apps such as BB and NetFlix although all seem to be setup for PPV. I activated the BB Application on the player and linked it to my MoviePass but when I go on the player, it still shows movies with a charge for streaming. Has anyone else experience this or something similar? Basic question is whether I get free BB streaming to that player or if that is restricted to only certain movies?


----------



## david91722

Paul Secic said:


> Almost all stores, doctors ETC. are open on Columbus Day.


I was referring to getting DVDs by mail. Re-read the quote in my previous post.


----------



## jadebox

DoyleS said:


> I am a little confused with the BB streaming service. I recently upgraded my home theater with a new projector and a Samsung BD-D6700 Blu-Ray player. This player has an internet hub with Apps such as BB and NetFlix although all seem to be setup for PPV. I activated the BB Application on the player and linked it to my MoviePass but when I go on the player, it still shows movies with a charge for streaming. Has anyone else experience this or something similar? Basic question is whether I get free BB streaming to that player or if that is restricted to only certain movies?


Apparently, it's available only through your Dish receiver or Dish Online (at least for the time being). Actually, it doesn't appear to be anything more than the "Dish Platinum" streaming you already had if you subscribed to Dish Platinum.

-- Roger


----------



## chris83

Doing the Blockbuster Movie Pass, can your first DVD/Blu-Ray BE an in-store pickup, or does it have to arrive by mail and THEN you can do future exchanges there?


----------



## olguy

chris83 said:


> Doing the Blockbuster Movie Pass, can your first DVD/Blu-Ray BE an in-store pickup, or does it have to arrive by mail and THEN you can do future exchanges there?


Mail first. Then you can exchange at a store. The store DVD must be returned to the store. It's Mail, store, mail, store, ... I returned one to the store last Sunday and had the next mail DVD on Tuesday.


----------



## Kimo

Anybody know when Blockbuster Movie Pass will be available in Hawaii/Alaska?


----------



## Slordak

Anyone have any further comments on the usability of the Dish Network receiver UI for streaming and the selection of content which is included (not counting content which is PPV)?

Does the streaming work by caching the content on the hard drive when one tries to view it, and hence why one cannot fast forward past what has been downloaded so far? But I assume pausing and rewinding work, hopefully as seamlessly as when using the DVR for anything else? And it sounds like downloaded content stays available for 24 hours? Could one, say, setup the receiver to "stream" something in the morning before leaving for work and then have the entire movie locally available on the DVR that night for viewing without worrying about network hiccups?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Slordak,

When I stream content, I can usually watch it within a few seconds to minutes (depends also on how many downloads occur simultaneously). It also depends upon your broadband speed. 

There has been some issues with customers downloading a movie (not BBMP) and trying to view the movie the next day and the movie not being on the hard drive. We are working on a resolution to this problem. If a nightly update has taken place or a front panel reset performed, this problem may occur.

If you have further questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69

Slordak said:


> Anyone have any further comments on the usability of the Dish Network receiver UI for streaming and the selection of content which is included (not counting content which is PPV)?
> 
> Does the streaming work by caching the content on the hard drive when one tries to view it, and hence why one cannot fast forward past what has been downloaded so far? But I assume pausing and rewinding work, hopefully as seamlessly as when using the DVR for anything else? And it sounds like downloaded content stays available for 24 hours? Could one, say, setup the receiver to "stream" something in the morning before leaving for work and then have the entire movie locally available on the DVR that night for viewing without worrying about network hiccups?


You should be able to press the * button on your remote control to bring up all the free movies available,just like if you go into Explore Movies and select HD,then Get Results it will bring up all the movies in HD only.

The way you describe it at the end is how it should work,and on the last report,Dish Network is working on the problem.


----------



## slickshoes

I don't understand why Dish is lumping everything together in the Blockbuster movie pass menu option. Free, not free etc. 

I just want to be able to go in there, and that is all my free stuff I get with my Blockbuster pass. Also the 722 is so clunky in the way that it handles this stuff it's unbelievable. Please bring on the new Xip receivers ASAP.


----------



## CeeWoo

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> There has been some issues with customers downloading a movie (not BBMP) and trying to view the movie the next day and the movie not being on the hard drive. We are working on a resolution to this problem. If a nightly update has taken place or a front panel reset performed, this problem may occur.


May occur?:lol: Happens to me every day and just to be sure I download something daily just to check to see if it ever gets fixed


----------



## chris83

olguy said:


> Mail first. Then you can exchange at a store. The store DVD must be returned to the store. It's Mail, store, mail, store, ... I returned one to the store last Sunday and had the next mail DVD on Tuesday.


Is there a "Due Date" on returning an in-store exchange to the brick and mortar location?


----------



## olguy

chris83 said:


> Is there a "Due Date" on returning an in-store exchange to the brick and mortar location?


Nope. Whenever you get around to it. Although the sooner you return it the sooner BB will mail the next one of course. I sometimes don't get to it for a week or more.


----------



## AED55

I have subscribed to Blockbuster and Netflix and I feel they are both waste of money. 

As far as new disc titles go, both are guilty of not having enough discs available to ship them in a timely manner. I routinely receive the message "long wait" when attempting to rent a newer title. 

As far as streaming goes, the vast majority of titles are older and obscure titles that don't interest me. If you want something recently released, it's going to cost you $5 or more. 

The only reason I am keeping the subscription to the Dish/Blockbuster movie pass is the extra channels you receive with the package.


----------



## lee635

I was a hardcore netflix user and recently switched to the BB deal through Dish. Even with the extra movie channels and lower cost, I am thinking of going back to Netflix (still keeping Dish):

STREAMING PROBLEMS:
1. To stream a BB movie on my 722, I must use that infernal interface that looks like a 12 year old designed it. It's slow, clunky and very difficult to browse through. At best, I browse for a movie on my laptop, then have to use the 722's search feature to find the same movie to stream. Also, the 722 mixes ppv with unlimited flicks making the browse process even slower. Then, if I am lucky to find a show to stream it takes hours to be ready -- with netflix I could watch in 30 seconds.

2. BB doesn't offer an online queue for streaming movies, so you have to search for something everytime and stream it. It was great for my kids to have an instant queue of kids shows so they didn't get frustrated trying to search or browse on the 722.

3. BB doesn't stream over any devices other than a pc or certain dvrs. And the pc stream is a window, with Netflix, you could full screen the picture.

4. The number of streaming shows and movies is far less than netflix. I found that I had to go online to fully search the netflix library, but then you could add streaming content to your instant queue.

MAIL DELIVERY:
1. The number of movies available from BB is quite a bit less diverse than Netflix.

2. I live in a smaller town. BB send movies to me from Sacramento. Netflix sent from San Francisco and Sacramento. Netflix took about 3 days, but BB is taking 5 days to turnaround a movie.

DISH ONLINE SITE:
1. With all these movies channels, I would like to be able to efficiently search through the movies available in my package in the next 7 days so I can dvr the movies I want. But you can't do that. Instead I have to go to the guide and go 3 hours at a time. With a dvr, I don't care when the movie is playing, I just want to know what is available, so I can dvr it. Ideally, I want to be presented with a picture of the movie poster (like BB and Netflix do) of each movie and show coming up, then I can click on it to add it to my dvr queue. Is that so hard?

Finally, a very nice advantage of BB over netflix is being able to exchange in the store. I've done that with almost each mail delivered movie.

I know that Dish is transitioning and taking over BB, but these issues need to be addressed or BB just won't make it.


----------



## jeffdb27

lee635 said:


> DISH ONLINE SITE:
> 1. With all these movies channels, I would like to be able to efficiently search through the movies available in my package in the next 7 days so I can dvr the movies I want. But you can't do that. Instead I have to go to the guide and go 3 hours at a time. With a dvr, I don't care when the movie is playing, I just want to know what is available, so I can dvr it. Ideally, I want to be presented with a picture of the movie poster (like BB and Netflix do) of each movie and show coming up, then I can click on it to add it to my dvr queue. Is that so hard?


Press the search button on your 722 remote. Enter what you are looking for and it will show you all occurrences of what you are searching for, no matter when or what channel it is on.


----------



## koralis

What I'd like to see is a BB movie/show season discount for Dish customers. 

I don't watch all that many movies, so an "all you can watch plan" is a major waste. If a BB movie could be had for $2-3 instead of $5 or more it may entice me to do it more often rather than running out to RedBox or waiting in a queue from the library.


It could also be a good promotional point for Dish as a further arguement for ditching cable/directtv/fios, etc. Synergies, people... not everyone wants a subscription.


----------



## jcrobso

Stewart Vernon said:


> I like streaming as an option... not as a replacement for anything.
> 
> I also hope physical media never goes away.
> 
> The first time your internet is down or their streaming server is down or they corrupt your account permissions or any number of things... and you can't watch a movie... when I can pull out a Blu-ray and watch... Also, the idea of all your movies being on hard drives.. I've lost count of the number of people just on this forum who have lost movies (including myself) from their DVR or hard drive when it crashed... but again my Blu-rays and DVDs are still right there on the shelf.
> 
> Now... I can see DVD/Blu-ray being replaced by something else... maybe even cheap (some day) SDROM... but not going away.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Dish/Blockbuster will roll out here. Part of me thinks it would be very smart to tie their streaming along with Dish so that each business helps the other.
> 
> Also nice would be if we could stream to our existing Dish DVRs... though I don't know if all of them would be capable of doing that.


I have AT&T Uverse high speed internet only, no VOIP or their cable TV. a few weeks ago it went out, fortunately I kept my analog phone line so I could call AT&T. If I didn't have Dish or DVDs I would have been out of luck.
Just before Netflix announced the repricing structure I called and found out that you need at least 6MB download speed to get the HD stream, this also seems to apply to Amazon streaming.
I kept the Netflix DVDs since only 6 of the 40 titles in my Que were stream able. 
The reason I dumped cable and went Dish in the first place was better quality and reliability. The cable in my town was bad, if it rained it would go out for a couple of days at a time.
I have started to play around with Dish on demand, looks promising, but it would nicer if I could use my Dish receiver only. I'm thinking about putting together a PC just for this purpose.


----------



## tcatdbs

Think I'll stick with Dish Platinum (now BB), the 20 channels are worth $10 by themselves (especially with all the on-demand of pretty much any show or movie from these channels).

Also sticking with Netflix 1 DVD at a time, also worth the $8. I mail a movie at 5:00 PM and get the received notice next AM at 8:00, and next one ships by noon, received next day = 10 per month (I don't always return that fast, but do get at least 7-8 per month). Selection is good as long as you search by new movies you want, since they don't show up on their "new" lists. Only 1 or 2 in 10 are "long wait" (but if you put them at top of list they show up fairly quickly). I was on BB 5 or 6 years ago and Netflix is so much better/faster. But sure can't complain about 1 DVD at a time for "free" with Dish! Seems like a perk they didn't need to do (or could have added as an $$ option).


----------



## manny07

Hi guys, 

Do you know if I rent a video game from a store if there will be a extra charge if I am under the Blockbuster Movie Pass program? Or will it be free?

Also is there a certain time that you have to return the game back to the store if you rent it from them directly or can I keep it as long as I want? 

I would like to start renting the games from the store directly If I can. 

Thanks!


----------



## DoyleS

I think the way it works is that you order a DVD or game online and then return it to the store and you can then take a Game or DVD from the store. If you go into the store first, I think you wind up with a rental charge so order a DVD, even if it is one you don't want and then return it to the store and get your game. Let us know if that works.


----------



## manny07

Thanks. Do you know if I can keep it for as long as I want or do I need to return it back to the store at a certain time?


----------



## DoyleS

From what it sounds like, you can keep as long as you want but you might ask at the store when you pick it up. I am not a gamer so I have no experience in that area and all of us are relatively new to the BB/Dish deal.


----------



## manny07

Ok, thanks anyone for all your help! I will try it this week and let you know what happens.


----------



## bnborg

I registered Sunday Night and ordered a Green Lantern DVD. I got the DVD in Tuesday mornings mail.

Great service.


----------



## Amon37

I'm probably one of the luckiest as I live in Arizona and the return address is in AZ, I get movies/games the next day and if I return them in the mail they get scanned next day. Also I want to know about the game switcing in store. They 2 local locations I called said I couldn't exchange game for game in store unless I paid (WTF?) and then I called Dish support who said I could exchange game for game in store. I feel a battle coming when I try to exchange this next game I get in the mail for a game in the store.


----------



## eichenberg

Amon37 said:


> I'm probably one of the luckiest as I live in Arizona and the return address is in AZ, I get movies/games the next day and if I return them in the mail they get scanned next day. Also I want to know about the game switcing in store. They 2 local locations I called said I couldn't exchange game for game in store unless I paid (WTF?) and then I called Dish support who said I could exchange game for game in store. I feel a battle coming when I try to exchange this next game I get in the mail for a game in the store.


When I signed up for Dish and got the Blockbuster free for 3 months deal I tried to take a game to a BB store and exchange for another game and was told you can *ONLY* do exchange for DVD's in stores..nothing else. I have not tried it since the new BB deal, but I beleive in the press release it did say you could exchange for games, let me know what you find out becuase it takes 3-4 days for us to receive disks in the mail and If I can exchange in a store I would prefer to do that.


----------



## jadebox

DoyleS said:


> I think the way it works is that you order a DVD or game online and then return it to the store and you can then take a Game or DVD from the store. If you go into the store first, I think you wind up with a rental charge so order a DVD, even if it is one you don't want and then return it to the store and get your game. Let us know if that works.


I think you can only get a movie in exchange for free. Games are available at a discount with an exchange. Here's how it's worded on the BB site:

"When you're finished watching a DVD, you can return it by mail or exchange it for FREE movie rentals or discounted game rentals..."

"Blockbuster By Mail plans deliver rentals by mail plus the option of exchanging By Mail rentals for free in-store movie rentals or $4.99 discounted game rentals up to monthly plan limits on exchanges, at a participating Blockbuster store."

-- Roger


----------



## Amon37

What's interesting about that quote is now blockbuster charges 1 or 2 dollars a night for games now instead of 5 or 7 or whatever it was and it's odd that on the moveipass screen it tells you "hey you can pick this game up in a store" and the only * are the store might not have it available so call first.

I don't know we'll see what happens


----------



## Amon37

The availablity time on Blockbuster is ridiulous, on the home page it says get Batman Arkham City now but then in the "Q" it says not available until Jan. of 2012 :lol::nono2:


----------



## slickshoes

Yeah I don't get the games thing either, it's like we are getting this really long delay, same problem with me and NHL 12'...


----------



## kucharsk

Note that unfortunately almost all the movies available for streaming are cropped to 16:9; they're not the full widescreen versions to be found on DVD or, if available, Blu-ray or for that matter as seen on TCM or HDNet Movies. 

I've got to call and cancel BB Pass, it's pointless to me.


----------



## schmack

I wonder when the 922 will get the Blockbuster streams?


----------



## VDP07

In November supposedly.


----------



## Matt9876

Finally streamed my first movie off Dishonline / BB website, Had to use my Windows 7 64 bit machine to get good/smooth results,My old XP pro 1.4 Ghz machine just wouldn't play the movie correctly.


----------



## sfatula

I got a game for free on an exchange. My store says only the 99 cent games can be exchanged for free.


----------



## olguy

schmack said:


> I wonder when the 922 will get the Blockbuster streams?


The word was mid-November for both 612 and 922. The 612s are getting it now so hopefully the 922 will be ahead. That will be an oddity for Dish :lol:


----------



## EdN

When will the 211k get it, if at all?



olguy said:


> The word was mid-November for both 612 and 922. The 612s are getting it now so hopefully the 922 will be ahead. That will be an oddity for Dish :lol:


----------



## olds403

Was going through my queue of discs for moviepass today. Why in the world does Blockbuster list movies on their website that are "unavailable"? Quite a few movies that did not say unavailable when I put them in the queue are listed as unavailable once added. Why list them at all? 

The GUI on the website kind of blows too, guess I got used to the ease of finding things on the netflix website when I had it.


----------



## DoyleS

olds403 said:


> Was going through my queue of discs for moviepass today. Why in the world does Blockbuster list movies on their website that are "unavailable"? Quite a few movies that did not say unavailable when I put them in the queue are listed as unavailable once added. Why list them at all?
> 
> The GUI on the website kind of blows too, guess I got used to the ease of finding things on the netflix website when I had it.


+1 , Same for me.


----------



## Inkosaurus

olds403 said:


> Was going through my queue of discs for moviepass today. Why in the world does Blockbuster list movies on their website that are "unavailable"? Quite a few movies that did not say unavailable when I put them in the queue are listed as unavailable once added. Why list them at all?
> 
> The GUI on the website kind of blows too, guess I got used to the ease of finding things on the netflix website when I had it.


Same here, the interface on the website really turned me off on the whole idea of it.
I made my que, but as a website designer and artist (hobbies) i was thoroughly put off by the whole thing.


----------



## jadebox

olds403 said:


> Was going through my queue of discs for moviepass today. Why in the world does Blockbuster list movies on their website that are "unavailable"?


It makes sense for them to do that. For example, there's a new movie in the theaters that you'd like to see on DVD when the DVD is released. You can add it to your queue now while you're thinking about it. It'll also help them estimate how many people will want that title. They can use the info to determine how many copies to license when the DVD is released. They might also use the info to encourage studios to release specific titles on DVD/Blu-Ray.



> Quite a few movies that did not say unavailable when I put them in the queue are listed as unavailable once added.


That, of course, doesn't make sense.

I like a few things about the BlockBuster interface better than Netflix. For one thing, Netflix seems to try to hide new or popular releases. I understand that they are trying to encourage you to choose things that are in less demand, and it sometimes helps me to discover titles I might have missed, but it is a bit annoying. The odd thing is that it does the same thing for "Instant" titles.

BB makes it easier to review new and upcoming releases. But, I agree that, in general, the Netflix site is better.

-- Roger


----------



## jeffdb27

jadebox said:


> It makes sense for them to do that. For example, there's a new movie in the theaters that you'd like to see on DVD when the DVD is released. You can add it to your queue now while you're thinking about it.
> 
> -- Roger


They already have a seperate section for that, like Netflix does. Below my queue, there is a section called "Not Yet Available". The one movie in there has a status of "Unknown". Yet there are a dozen movies in my regular queue of 34 items that are "Unavailable"

Don't get me wrong. I don't mind being able to find movies that are unavailable. Maybe they will become available at some point, and then they are already in my queue. But IMHO, they should move these to another section, like the "Not Yet Available" section, so my regular queue isn't cluttered up with stuff that isn't going to be sent to me.


----------



## slickshoes

Nice thing is you can use blockbustermoviepass.com OR blockbuster.com. I kind of like the interface on bmp.com but like the mouse hover over descriptions on blockbuster.com...


----------



## CeeWoo

slickshoes said:


> Nice thing is you can use blockbustermoviepass.com OR blockbuster.com. I kind of like the interface on bmp.com but like the mouse hover over descriptions on blockbuster.com...


I recently had problems with a missing disk. I could not 'report' using blockbuster.com
With Blockbustermoviepass.com it was no problem to report


----------



## olds403

When I was getting movies in my queue that say unavailable, before I put them in my queue it said "dvd ships in 1-2 days". These are more obscure titles, definitely not newly released or titles that have not been released yet. I like the really "bad" 60's and 70's horror titles, like those from something weird studios, these titles all said available in the info box but unavailable when in my queue. If they are unavailable it should say so in the info box! It is nearly impossible to browse titles with any kind of speed, if you don't know what you might want to rent the website blows.


----------



## BillJ

I was going to complete registration for BMP until I read the agreement. As I read it, this current_ "free with my Platinum HD for the same $10/month with a name change" _is going to end at some point and I'll be billed another monthly charge unless I anticipate the ending and cancel BMP. I'm always suspicious of so-called freebies, which is why I didn't rush to register right away.

I have AEP, free HD, and Movie Pass currently on my bill. My receiver is not internet connected and I probably won't invest in the hardware to do that any time soon. I might use the mailed DVD service a little, but I don't want a higher monthly DISH bill in a few months. And I don't trust DISH to warn me before they slap another monthly fee on for BMP.

Am I reading the terms of this "free" offer correctly or just paranoid?


----------

